#ubuntu-rs 2011-06-27
<Punky> Dobro jutro radni narode!
<Anpu_> jel video neko ovo http://www.b92.net/tehnopolis/vesti.php?yyyy=2011&mm=06&nav_id=521614
<KorisnikK> pozdrav
<promis> ciao
#ubuntu-rs 2011-06-28
<stefaca> probao li je neko linux-image-3.0.0-rc4-686-pae Linux 3.0.0-rc4 for modern PCs/
<stefaca> vidim da mi se pojavilo danaske
<Broker> pozdrav svima :)
<promis> Pozdrav tebi
<Guest14067> kako je Promis
<Guest14067> vidi sada sam kao gost
<promis> dobro je
<promis> nichtschlecht
<Guest14067> to je bitno
<boris_c> bardaan
<Guest14067> kako se sada vidim
<Guest14067> opet gost tih  :'(
<promis> neko ti je uzeo ime
<Guest14067> sada se valjda vidim kako treba
<Guest14067> ok :)
<boris_c> da, kao gost
<Guest14067> ozbiljno, ja vidim da piše Broker
<promis> neko ti je uzeo ime
<promis> piše Guest
<boris_c> kucaj /nick Username
<Guest14067> gde da kucam, ovo je u Operi
<n1ck1235677> evo možeš o ovde
<Guest14067> znaš ko je uzeo, ja sam sebi pošto kanalu pristupam sa više računara i više različitih klijenta (ali nikada odjednom, što bih to radio)
<Broker> sada je Ok
<Broker> valjda
<Guest8312> gle ovo, sam ga vratio :)
<promis> dali ti je registrovan broker nick?
<Brok> jeste
<promis> da li onda ukucaš lozinku da zna da si ti?
<Brok> sada bih valjda trebao da se vidim kao Brok
<Brok> ne, ne ubacujem lozinku, ne traži mi niti ima gde da se unese lozinka u Operi
<promis> moraš da se prijaviš sa lozinkom
<promis> da bi znao da si ri
<Brok> nema ni veze, nemoj samo da bijete a kako ću se zvati nije toliko ni važno, zar ne :D
<promis> ti
<promis> sigurno ti u status kartici piše upozorenje
<promis> da ako u roku od 30 sec ne ukucaš lozinku da će ti ime biti prokmenjeno
<Brok> nemam u Operi polje za lozinku ne znam gde da je unesem, pa jel se sdad vdim kao Brok
<promis> brok nije broker
<promis> ne treba ti nišra u operi
<boris_c> kucaš /msg nickserv id lozinka
<boris_c> ako je regovan nick na serveru
<Brok> peko Opere sam na kanalu
<Brok> znači Opera mi je klijent
<boris_c> nema veze preko čega si, sa irc serverom komuniciraš putem komandi kao u terminalu
<Brok> http://img263.imageshack.us/img263/429/selection001.jpg
<Brok> evo kako to izgleda iz mog pogleda
<boris_c> http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#nicksetup
<Anpu> sve je to super ALI, to je nebitno
<boris_c> nađeš nick koji je dostupan, network wide
<boris_c> i reguješ njega
<Anpu> dakle, obicnim unosom komande se registrujes
<Anpu> tj ulogujes na svoj nalog
<Brok> kaže da je Broker trenutno nedstupno korisničko ime
<Anpu> dakle, da te prepozna server, upises /nickserv broker sifra
<Brok> nema veze, nek abude na Brok
<Anpu> pardon, /msg nickserv Broker sifra
<boris_c> ne treba broker, dosta je msg nickserv id sifra
<Anpu> gde je "sifra" tvoja sifra kada si registrovao ime :)
<Brok> nemam vala pojma
<Anpu> aha ok
<Anpu> moguce, odavno nisam kucao :p
<boris_c> nick se reguje jednom
<boris_c> posle samo pri povezivanju kucaš pass, ako u klijentu nema polje za to, al nebitno je
<boris_c> radiš kao u terminal
<boris_c> terminalu*
<Brok> nisam to znao
<boris_c> Broker ne može
<boris_c> nije dostupno
<boris_c> da li si ga ti nekada regovo ili je neko drugi nebitno to ne može
<Brok> da znam dalo mi je već to da je zauzeto
<boris_c> nađi neki dostupan, registruj ga sa svojim mailom, i to je to
<Brok> ok
<Brok> hvala
<boris_c> np
<promis> Jel koristi neko ubuntuone?
<ivanblago> ja, po malo tu i tamo
<boris_c> ja imam odavno namešten dropbox
<boris_c> tako da sam se mislim jednom nakačio na u1
<promis> kako to ide, da li spoljni ljudi mogu da skinu fajl preko linka koji im ja dam?
<ivanblago> mogu ako si ga publish
<promis> i tu nema nekog čekanja kao kod ovih komercijalnioh oneclick host?
<ivanblago> nema čekanja, piči pravo
<maletaski> pozz
<promis> da li lokalno delim smao jedan folder u home ili ceo home?
<maletaski> yo FiReSTaRT
<Broker_> evo me sada XChat-u
<maletaski> :D
<ivanblago> http://wiki.ubuntu-rs.org/Ubuntu_One_oblak ima ovde opisano po malo
<ivanblago> samo jedan folder, i onaj koji označiš za to
<Broker_> sada tek vidim pa preko Xchat-a postoje logovi od ranije kada sam pisao, to je jako korisno
<Broker_> jedno kratko pitanje
<Broker_> Fedora 15 koju verziju GRUB-a koristi
<ivanblago> znam da je bilo problema kod instalacije dual boot fedora nakon Ubuntua 11.04, pa su i preporuke bile da se ne instalira Fedorin grub
<Broker_> zašto da ne instaliram, pokazao se kao loš jek tako?
<Broker_> mislio sam pored Ubuntua
<Anpu> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gbIDPqb_2iM
<Atlantic777> Poz!
#ubuntu-rs 2011-06-29
<blaeks> ko je odavde sutra na prezentaciji narwala u o3onu?
<dungodung> prezentacija narvala 2 meseca posto je objavljen? :O
<Ddpbf> презентација убунтуа
<Ddpbf> ово није жутка поводом новог издања
<dungodung> ah
 * dungodung ne ide xD
* Ddpbf changed the topic of #ubuntu-rs to: Добродошли на ИРЦ канал Убунтове локалне заједнице за Србију. | Посетите наш сајт www.ubuntu-rs.org | Први пут сте овде? Погледајте http://tinyurl.com/6xc3o2z | Молимо вас да користите http://goo.gl/ixcN9 за налепљивање исписа из терминала. | Пос
* Ddpbf changed the topic of #ubuntu-rs to: Добродошли на ИРЦ канал Убунтове локалне заједнице за Србију.| Први пут сте овде? Погледајте http://tinyurl.com/6xc3o2z | Молимо вас да користите http://goo.gl/ixcN9 за налепљивање исписа из терминала. | Посетите презентацију Убунтуа у
<Ddpbf> арггггггг
* Ddpbf changed the topic of #ubuntu-rs to: Добродошли на ИРЦ канал Убунтове локалне заједнице за Србију.| Први пут сте овде? Погледајте http://tinyurl.com/6xc3o2z | Молимо вас да користите http://goo.gl/ixcN9| Посетите презентацију Убунтуа у галерији О3он http://tinyurl.com/6jqoayb
<promis> Ja planiram da dođem
<promis> možda krenu samnom i neki drugovi
<Iv4nb> jel ima neko iskustvo sa FreeNAS-om ?
<promis> Jel prati neko svetsko prvenstvo u fusbalu?
<ivanblago> Jel pocelo prvenstvo?
<promis> aha
<ivanblago> a mi jel igramo?
<promis> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yOYvvAM4lEw&NR=1
<promis> Ne znam
<promis> Ne igra naša ekipa
<promis> ima samo 16 ekipa
<promis> ne znam da li je to normalno
<promis> E super je ovo
<promis> keine ovseid
<promis> Ove žemske razbijaju
<ivanblago> Ženama surovost nikada nije bila strana, naročito prema drugim ženama
<ivanblago> :)
<promis> amerikanci imaju zanimljiv dres
<promis> Kakav gol, je dao Meksiko.
<promis> Žemske razbijaju
<gashoga> au ebem mu sunce
<gashoga> po ko zna koji put instaliram 11.04
<gashoga> i izgleda da stalno istu stvar sjebem
<gashoga> i zaboravim kako se pravi
<gashoga> E: Could not open lock file /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (13: Permission denied)
<gashoga> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), are you root?
<Ddpbf> gashoga: не псуј
<gashoga> izvinjavam se
<Ddpbf> то прво
<Ddpbf> а друго не отварај неколико менаџера пакета одједном
<Ddpbf> дај испис од
<Ddpbf> ps -A
<Ddpbf> paste.ubuntu.com
<Ddpbf> налијепи тамо
<Ddpbf> прегледније је
<gashoga> http://paste.ubuntu.com/635144/
<Ddpbf> 10275 ?        00:00:07 update-manager
<Ddpbf> рекох ти покренут је већ апт
<Ddpbf> угаси овај менаџер ажурирања
<Ddpbf> или сачекај да он заврши
<Ddpbf> па онда инсталирај
<Ddpbf> нови програм
<Atlantic777> poz!
#ubuntu-rs 2011-06-30
<borisnew> zna li neko sto neradi link za preuzimanje ubuntua??i kad ce biti u funkciji
<Beretta021> koji link?
<borisnew> pa preuzimanje ubuntua http://rs.releases.ubuntu.com/11.04/ubuntu-11.04-desktop-i386.iso
<promis> kod mene radi
<Beretta021>  i kod mene
<borisnew> moguce da telekom zeza nesto
<Beretta021> i taj i na zvanicnom sajtu
<Beretta021> ja sam na telekomu
<promis> ;ime poku[ava[ da ga preuzme[_
<promis> čime pokušavaš da ga preuzmeš?
<borisnew> mozda Firefox
<borisnew> pokusacu explorerom
<borisnew> Internet Explorer cannot display the webpage
<promis> jao windoza
<promis> "instaliraj" tu wget pa preuzmi kao čovek
<promis> ;)
<borisnew> pa dajte mi drugi link da probam ako moze
<Beretta021> probaj ovo
<Beretta021> http://ubuntu.etf.bg.ac.rs/releases//natty/ubuntu-11.04-desktop-i386.iso
<promis> ne šalim se kad kažem za wget, postoji i za windozu
<promis> i uvek ga koristim kad
<promis> radim u windozi
<borisnew> neda windozi da se skida ubuntu! to je problem narode! :))
<promis> slušaj probaj ili sa wget ako imaš vremena, ako ne idi ovde http://ubuntu.etf.bg.ac.rs/releases/11.04/
<promis> pa onda idi ono save as...
<borisnew> save as :C:\Documents and Settings\bb\Desktop\ubuntu-11.04-desktop-i386.iso could not be saved, because the source file could not be read.  Try again later, or contact the server administrator.
<Beretta021> tebe nesto opasno jebava
<borisnew> uf moguce da me zeza moj ruter
<promis> probaj onda wget
<borisnew> ok
<promis> http://gnuwin32.sourceforge.net/packages/wget.htm
<promis> preuzmi binari
<borisnew> http://ubuntu.etf.bg.ac.rs/releases/11.04/ link nece ,,,wget link radi
<promis> ako neće direktno sa wget, ti onda pokreni torent
<promis> jedanko je brz kao i direktno
<promis> http://ubuntu.etf.bg.ac.rs/releases/11.04/ubuntu-11.04-desktop-i386.iso.torrent
<borisnew> nema sanse nece ni wget, ni torent program nije moj dan a taman sam pripremio masinu
<promis> ne možeš da preuzmeš torent fajl?
<Beretta021> pa ne znam skini kod nekog drugara
<Beretta021> :P
<borisnew> etf.bg.ac nece odavle mozda je problem u netu ,pokusacu kasnije hvala vam u svakom slucaju
<promis> možda da preuzmeš torent fajl kod nekog, on je mali. pa onda pokreneš torent kod sebe
<promis> ili da uploadujemo taj fajlić negde drugde pa da ga skineš odatle
<borisnew> daj ga na mail kgsisten024@gmail ako moze
<borisnew> kgsistem024@gmail.com
<promis> nemoj nikad da stavljaš ovde email
<promis> :D
<promis> spameri vrebaju
<promis> ma jok podignuću ga negde
<promis> sad imam ubuntu one nalog ;)
<borisnew> aj pa posalji link
<promis> http://ubuntuone.com/p/11wm/
<promis> ja
<promis> o
<promis> pogrešan fajl sam podigao
<promis> :D
<promis> ovaj treba http://ubuntuone.com/p/11wn/
<promis> onaj prvi je alternate
<promis> ovaj drugi je desktop
<promis> Å teta za ovaj ubuntu one Å¡to nema statistiku za fajlove
<Beretta021> odoh na prijemni, pozelite mi srecu :)
<promis> jel
<promis> za Å¡ta prijemni za srednju :P
<promis> sretno!
<Beretta021> fax
<Beretta021> informatika
<promis> pih, informatika
<promis> bolje da ideš na poljoprivredu
<promis> prebaci se na vreme ;)
<bokinew> radi link,svaka cast!
<promis> kuul
<promis> sad to pusti u torent klijent da se preuzima
<bokinew> 600 kb/s download bice brzo :))
<promis> da da, kažem ti ide kao da je direktno
<promis> mada je nekada torent i brži
<promis> nadam se da si video da je prvi bio alternate, a drugi desktop
<promis> bio sam pogrešio
<bokinew> da da nije problem,drugi skidam
<promis> kuul
<promis> Ja sam sinoć skinuo iso od av linuksa direktno, jer je torent bio užas, ali ga sad "vraćam" oreko torenta
<promis> ;)
<promis> pošto imam brz upload, šteta da se ne koristi
<CikaCrni> pozdrav braco Ubuntasi
#ubuntu-rs 2011-07-01
<shimmy> jel ima neko da ne spava?
<dbm> uvek
<dbm> odoh upravo sad
<shimmy> nice
<dbm> -.-
<shimmy> xD
<dbm> daj
<dbm> neku preporuku
<shimmy> hteo samo reci da sam se skenjao
<dbm> film
<dbm> Komediju?
<shimmy> ufff
<shimmy> slabo komedije
<shimmy> oces horor xD
<shimmy> ??
<shimmy> si odgledao hangover?
<shimmy> ovaj novi
<shimmy> cuo sam da je dobar
<dbm> gledao sam
<dbm> kakav horor?
<dbm> nemoj neki lutke i te fore
<shimmy> evo recimo "ils"
<dbm> i mrzim klovnove, nemoj njih
<dbm> ;d
<shimmy> teze se malo nalazi
<dbm> gledao
<dbm> dalje :D
<shimmy> hmmm
<shimmy> recimo meni je ok bio "butcher"
<dbm> A film se zove Them
<shimmy> ohhh moguce
<shimmy> znam da je francuski
<shimmy> i znam da je to prevod
<dbm> ;)
<shimmy> ali ja gledao u originalu, pishe ils
<shimmy> bash fino hororche
<shimmy> si gledao lola rent?
<shimmy> nemacki
<shimmy> matoro
<shimmy> ali fino
<shimmy> mislim da je prevedeno, kao run, lola, run
<dbm> :D
<dbm> nisam geldao
<dbm> evo svrljam na
<dbm> letmewatchthis.com
<shimmy> e to ti je moja preporuka onda
<shimmy> si ti upoznat sa time da ako neko ima fizicki pristup racunaru, skroz te je sjebao ako nemas enkripciju na HD
<shimmy> o.O
<shimmy> ja se smorio
<shimmy> znachi probao iz recovery konzole
<shimmy> i promenio pass
<shimmy> failchuga teshka
<shimmy> =(
<shimmy> od sad laptop ispod jastuka xD
<dbm> Hm..
<shimmy> si gledao V for vendeta?
<dbm> Cuj jesam gledao..
<dbm> :D
<shimmy> snimao a?
<shimmy> xD
<dbm> Remmeber, remmber the fi' november..
<dbm> -.-
<shimmy> lolz
<shimmy> zvuchis ko moj drug
<shimmy> on zna ceo onaj V govor
<dbm> Znao bi i ti da si gledao 100x film kao ja, svaku scenu
<shimmy> btw, jovane jesi li to ti?
<shimmy> xD
<dbm> pa mi dosadi film, pa odem na torrent
<shimmy> ahahah
<dbm> i vidim da je izasao blueray
<shimmy> sick
<dbm> 1080
<dbm> 1080p
<dbm> i download
<shimmy> ja nijedan film nisam gledao vise puta
<dbm> pa opet gledam jedno 20x
<dbm> :D
<shimmy> osim ove na nemackom
<shimmy> to pola ne povatam
<dbm> Nema sanse, obazavam da opazim sve detalje
<dbm> sve sve sve sve :D
<shimmy> pa mi zanimljivo ponovo
<dbm> sta ti se pjebalo sa racunarom?
<dbm> neko cackao hdd?
<shimmy> nista
<shimmy> ne
<shimmy> nego ja skontao da se moze pass promeniti
<shimmy> iz recovery konzole
<shimmy> znachi ti imas nalog koji je zakljucan
<shimmy> i dodje neko
<shimmy> i puff
<shimmy> vise nije xD
<shimmy> koje sranje jbt
<shimmy> znachi cim ti neko sedne za komp, gotovo
<shimmy> ako nemas pojma o cemu pricam
<shimmy> odes na restart kompa
<dbm> Meni neko kad sedne za komp, ima papir pored njega lepo podpise za telesno odstranjivanje nekih delova tela.
<shimmy> izaberes recovery opciju u grub-u
<dbm> P.S Gazda bira alat.
<dbm> Ima lepo linija, podpise i to je to..
<shimmy> xD
<shimmy> uglavnom recovery
<dbm> sta koristis ti ubuntu?
<shimmy> pa shit+B
<shimmy> da
<shimmy> ali me smorio
<shimmy> pizdim
<shimmy> sto uradim update
<shimmy> i pod obavezno nesto se sjebe
<dbm> Meni ubuntu ne'radi nikako..
<shimmy> pa cu preci na mint
<dbm> ja koristim bt+gnome
<shimmy> backtrack?
<dbm> y
<shimmy> moji planovi
<shimmy> lepo mint
<shimmy> kao regular desktop
<shimmy> a bt na fleshku
<shimmy> xD
<dbm> imao sam bt na fleshu
<dbm> pa mi burazer uzeo formatirao da bi stavio 2 slike i otisao
<shimmy> pa na mint lepo za youtube, i gluposti
<dbm> skakao sam mu po lobani 2 dana
<shimmy> xD
<shimmy> ahahahha
<dbm> lobanji*
<shimmy> pa sto nije samo ubacio slike
<shimmy> jbt
<dbm> retard
<shimmy> ja imam sad mint na fleshki
<dbm> otvorio i prvi utisak
<dbm> "PUN JE FLESH"
<shimmy> i mozes tu pored gurati file-ove
<shimmy> ahahah
<shimmy> pa dobro
<shimmy> nista strasno
<shimmy> stavis ponovo
<shimmy> ti fleshka bila permanentna?
<shimmy> sa kasperom
<dbm> stoji mi na drugom hdd
<dbm> 40g
<dbm> full install
<dbm> i totalno modifikovao za desktop varijantu
<dbm> ;)
<shimmy> lepo
<dbm> 100mb memorije jede
<shimmy> pffff
<dbm> a cpu ne nabija vise od 20 :D
<dbm> ne znam kakav je mint
<dbm> za moju masinu
<shimmy> skoro pa bi mogao na moj stari turbo pentium 2
<shimmy> mint vuce puno
<dbm> AMD Sempron 3000+ NX6600LE grafika, 1,5gb rama
<shimmy> sva ta fency govna vuku ko luda
<dbm> ne volim ja ta fency govna
<dbm> :D
<shimmy> pa kontam da bi poterao
<shimmy> ali mu ne bi bilo drago da vuce
<dbm> ili cu da puknem freebsd
<shimmy> jedino sto ja zameram je
<dbm> razmisljam
<dbm> :D
<shimmy> sto bilo koji linux
<shimmy> vuce puno baterije
<shimmy> na laptopu
<shimmy> to mi jedino smeta
<shimmy> i to sto
<dbm> Sigurno imas da podesis negde..
<shimmy> moram 10 dana da namestam neke gluposti koje me ne iteresuju u zivotu
<shimmy> pa ima
<dbm> neke gluposti koje ti ne'trebaju..
<shimmy> da se podesi
<shimmy> da
<shimmy> ali o5
<shimmy> cupa to puno
<shimmy> gledao sam savete
<dbm> brate home pc varijanta g6 najjaca..
<shimmy> podesavanja procesora itd
<dbm> zajebi laptop
<dbm> :)
<shimmy> istina
<dbm> moj drug
<dbm> kupio iz germany
<dbm> Alienware
<dbm> spavao sam kod njega 5dana nisam ni jeo, ni pio..
<shimmy> ahahah
<dbm> cuvao sam ga preko noci
<dbm> :D
<shimmy> nem pojma
<dbm> 2200e
<dbm> brate..
<shimmy> to prepumpali
<dbm> decko prso
<dbm> i naravno
<dbm> posle 7 dana
<dbm> se smorio..
<shimmy> muahaha
<dbm> sta ce'...  sve mu radi kako treba, nema zasta da se nervira
<shimmy> prodao za 1100 e
<dbm> a ja ovako cupam drz nedaj..
<dbm> vuci potegni
<dbm> :D
<dbm> imam ispalnirano sve :D
<shimmy> znam taj rad
<shimmy> ja cu lepo da sibnem jedan mint
<shimmy> pa cu videti kako se to pokazalo
<shimmy> ovaj kde ne volem
<shimmy> pa to ti je
<shimmy> koristio
<shimmy> ga nedelju dana
<shimmy> i smorio se
<shimmy> koliko mi se nije svidelo
<shimmy> kao ima vise podesavanja, a nema
<shimmy> xD
<dbm> meni vise lezi gnome
<shimmy> i meni
<shimmy> samo me nervira default tema
<dbm> zavisi neko voli kde
<shimmy> od 10.10
<dbm> :D
<shimmy> ja sam ocekivao vecu razliku
<shimmy> izmedju kde i gnome
<dbm> ja ubuntu 11.04
<shimmy> a na kraju provalio
<dbm> instalirao
<shimmy> da je isti shit
<dbm> podesio,
<dbm> pogledao dekstop, htop
<dbm> obrisao
<dbm> instalirao bt5+gnome
<dbm> izvadio hdd
<shimmy> znachi svidja ti se unity a? xD
<shimmy> ahahha
<dbm> legoa da spavam
<dbm> :D
<dbm> serem po unity
<shimmy> mudro
<dbm> Da imam bolju masinu mozda bi drugacije pricao
<shimmy> pa ko zna, mozda isprave tu nesto, ja nisam ni probao
<dbm> al'za sad drzim se cinjenica
<dbm> :D
<shimmy> ne da mi se sad da se njakam
<dbm> :D
<shimmy> e coece
<shimmy> odgledaj lola rent
<shimmy> tj
<shimmy> run lola run
<dbm> jel dolazis ti ovde cesto?
<shimmy> pfff
<shimmy> kad mi se cefne
<shimmy> ono
<shimmy> ima me, nema me
<dbm> dodaj me na msn
<shimmy> oks
<dbm> db-m@hotmail.com i na dbm@devbin.org
<shimmy> daj mail
<dbm> odoh da spavam
<shimmy> cek da vidim kako sad da te add
<dbm> gotov sam
<dbm> :D
<shimmy> posto koristim pidgin
<shimmy> ae
<shimmy> pozzz
<shimmy> snaci cu se
<dbm> imas gore
<dbm> Options > Add buddies
<dbm> ;)
<dbm> ae zopa
<shimmy> zzz
<dbm> Pozdrav
<Mil0s> jel ima neko ovde iskustva sa povezivanje mobilnog telefona i linux platforme
<ivanblago> povezivanje? utaknes usb kabl i pregledas sadrzaje ili neko drugo povezivanje?
<Mil0s> mda nego potreban mi je neki software, nece tako samo nataknes kabl
<Mil0s> nasao sam nesto na netu
<Mil0s> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PortableDevices/SonyEricsson
<ivanblago> koji mob?
<Mil0s> cedar
<Mil0s> sony erricson
<ivanblago> da ne treba nesto podesiti u telefonu
<Mil0s> btw ja sam kompletni noob sa linuxu
<Mil0s> da podesio sam
<Mil0s> u telefonu
<ivanblago> ako nadjem , javim
<Mil0s> kk
<Mil0s> tnx
#ubuntu-rs 2011-07-02
 * dbm off
<Kamikaza> pozdrav
<Kamikaza> jel ima neko ziv u ovoj cuzi?
<code> pozz svima, imam problem sa layout tastature
<code> kada sam intalirao 11.04 stavio sam mu da detektuje sam tastaturu, odradio je i ja sam potvrdio, stim sto mi je tastatura hrvatstka i gde je Y tu joj je Z, a meni sa ovim detektovanim layoutom je obrnuto i kad god promenim rucno i potvrdim to, on mi posle restartovanja sistema vrati na pocetno stanje.
<code> ima li resenja?
<grakic> 'bro veče
<AleAngel> pozdrav svima
<AleAngel> nešto nismo brojni
<promis> AleAngel: jel si ti bio u četvrtak u ozonu za govornicom?
<AleAngel> jesam
<AleAngel> ne znam da li si bio tamo, pričao sam o unity-u
<promis> bio sam. Očekivao sam da si mlađi.
<AleAngel> imaš slike na fejsu, ja sam onaj ružni što je sede za kompom dok je uroš izlagao
<AleAngel> jbg 85. godište sam
<AleAngel> glupo je Å¡to se nismo svi upoznali
<AleAngel> ja one ljude koje znam da su to oni
<AleAngel> sam prišao i pozdravio se
<grakic> manje formalni skupovi su bolji za nova upoznavanja
<AleAngel> biće
<promis> Upoznao sam bojceta
<AleAngel> Goran trebaćeš mi za jedan projekat u julu
<grakic> AleAngel, javi se slobodno pa ćemo videti
<promis> polako, jednog po jednog. Prosliput sam upoznao urosa
<grakic> imamo li večeras nekog od administratora grupe/stranice?
<AleAngel> ti si tu
<AleAngel> i ja
<AleAngel> stanislav fali
<AleAngel> to je od prilike admisnistracija
<grakic> ja nisam admin ;)
<AleAngel> na grupama stranicama
<AleAngel> kako nisi?
<grakic> na grupi nisam učlanjen, a na stranici nisam admin, i nema potrebe da budem
<opetnaistommestu> Hola!
<AleAngel> eee evo ga i stanislav
<AleAngel> zop
<opetnaistommestu> Izvin'te Å¡to kasnim...
<grakic> sada kada je tu, svi fino o njemu... šta smo pričali, pričali smo
<opetnaistommestu> Å ta sam propustio?
<AleAngel> Gorane sad me tripuješ
<opetnaistommestu> :D
<AleAngel> dada
<grakic> AleAngel, ispisao sam se sa grupe
<grakic> a na stranici nikada nisam ni bio administrator
<opetnaistommestu> Ne znam da li ste videli, ali napravljena je još jedna grupa.
<AleAngel> u jbt
<AleAngel> upsss
<AleAngel> ko je to napravio
<AleAngel> ?
<opetnaistommestu> Ne 'nam. Saću bacim link.
<uros1> nema veze aleks bot priče samo engleski
<uros1> daj link stanislave
<uros1> dobro veče u kuću
<opetnaistommestu> ?veče.
<AleAngel> veče
<opetnaistommestu> 'Veče.
<AleAngel> http://www.facebook.com/#!/group.php?gid=370334835222
<AleAngel> ovo?
<grakic> mislim da sam pisao osnivaču, nemam odgovor
<AleAngel> neki Aleksandar Acevski
<uros1> maletaski: piing
<opetnaistommestu> Neje ta.
<opetnaistommestu> Saću nađem.
<ivanblago> http://www.facebook.com/group.php?gid=50987613846
<AleAngel> dok on nađe da kažem šta sam hteo
<AleAngel> ljudi iz grupe na prave problem
<AleAngel> ne žele da se obriše grupa
<AleAngel> po meni je krajnja glupost
<AleAngel> da grupa još uvek postoji
<grakic> ja sam poslao poruku Sredoju, Andriji, Predragu i Dušanu
<AleAngel> iskreno ja sam da brišemo grupu
<AleAngel> i da se odrede ko će da je administrira stranicu
<AleAngel> tj da li imamo želju da predjemo na tviter
<AleAngel> pa da neko tamo ode
<grakic> od njih jedino mi je Dušan odgovorio kako prepušta starijim članovima i misli da nema šta pametno da kaže
<uros1> okay
<uros1> da samo jednu stvar rasčistimo
<AleAngel> naravno ako zajednica nije odustala od tvitera
<uros1> dakle svako na tom fb može da napravi šta oće
<uros1> jel tako
<opetnaistommestu> I da i ne.
<uros1> i niko mu ne može ništa
<AleAngel> pa izgleda da može
<opetnaistommestu> Uroše, dovrši misao.
<uros1> ako hoću ja mogu sad da napravim stranicu Ubuntu Srbija najbolja stranica jel da?
<uros1> e sad ta stranica jasno nema veze sa našom zajednicom
<grakic> da, mislim da bi Canonical mogao da traži povredu tm, ali to se ne bi desilo
<uros1> sa druge strane ako ima neka grupa korisnika koja hoće da se BAŠ NA FB dopisuje oko Ubuntua ja njima ništa ne mogu, mogu samo da kažem - navalite
<grakic> tačno
<opetnaistommestu> Slažem se.
<uros1> pa u principu onda zalud pričamo o brisanju grupe ako ima aktivnij korisnika
<grakic> administratori upravljaju grupom
<grakic> ako administratori odluče da pređu na stranicu, to je sprovodivo
<uros1> ono što možemo jeste da kažemo da je ono što vi pravite i održavate u suštini ekspedica Ubuntu-rs na facebooku
<AleAngel> Uroše pazi sada ovo na grupi smo aktivni ja Stanislav Goran i još neki ljudi
<grakic> problem sada je što grupa ima preko 300 virtuelnih članova, ali zato fejsbuk u pretrazi prikazuje to ispred stranice sa oko 100 novih fanova
<AleAngel> dovoljno je da dvoje rade na grupi ili stranici a da se ostali prebace na forum
<opetnaistommestu> Pa zar nije bila priča da nikada neće biti zvanične fb stranice?
<uros1> pa ok, vreme je na našoj strani na našoj strani možemo da dovučemo korisnike, možemo da postujemu vesti i imamo aktivnost, a tamo pustimo da zamire
<uros1> vidi nije zvanična
<grakic> uros1 ovo nije pitanje o kome treba LoZa da odlučuje
<uros1> alivi koji ste aktivni imate informacije pa radie, razumeš, koristite logo i tako to
<opetnaistommestu> Si..
<grakic> mene je interesovalo: (1) ko je administator grupe, ko je administrator stranice (2) da li su to isti ljudi i (3) mogu li oni da se dogovore da obrišu grupu i pređu na stranicu
<AleAngel> isti su ljudi
<uros1> e okay gorane to je tehničko pitanje
<AleAngel> ja stanislav ona devojka
<AleAngel> i goran
<AleAngel> webmasteryoda
<uros1> ja se ne razumem u to, mislio sam da rasčistimo načelno politiku oko fb
<grakic> uros1 to je bilo prošli put, mislim da se tu svi slažemo
<grakic> uros1 ciljevi prisustva na fejsbuku, upotreba imena i znaka, dovlačenje ljudi nazad na forum
<opetnaistommestu> Ljudi, još jednom ponavljam - stranica i grupa su dve različite stvari. Grupa je po meni suvišna jer ima sličnu ulogu kao forum, ali ko hoće - samo napred. Moj je problem što se ljudi počinju navikavati da na stranici (i grupi) postavljaju pitanja umesto da idu na forum. I to su NOVI korisnici.
<uros1> dakle zajednica nikog ne može da spreči niti da tera na aktivnost, ali zajednica razume da ima korisnika koji su zainteresovani da propagiraju ubuntu-rs i na fb
<grakic> ono što se meni čini da je zakazalo je što admin ekipa nije dovoljno brzo i odlučno napravila prelaz
<uros1> a to oko novih korisnika, Å¡aljite ih na wiki, forum, tim redom...
<grakic> sada postoji par novih članova grupe koji brane njen integritet i bune se protiv najavljenog brisanja
<uros1> gorane pa to je bš romantično
<grakic> zar ne? ;)
<opetnaistommestu> He he he...
<maletaski> eve me mene :D
<uros1> jo maletaski
<maletaski> yo
<AleAngel> Gorane nisi u pravu, ne mogu ja da uzmem da obrišem grupu i ako se zalažem za to bez odobrenja ostalih admina i zajednice
<grakic> AleAngel pa ko su ostali admini?
<opetnaistommestu> Jo!
<grakic> to je ono moje pitanje (1)
<opetnaistommestu> Znam da je Yoda.
<grakic> ne treba ti odobrenje LoZa, a podršku verujem da svakako imaš
<AleAngel> kada si počeo priču sa brisanjem prvi sam reko da krenemo sa brisanjem svi ste učutali i nastavili da pričate svoju priču
<grakic> AleAngel uh, slažem se sa tobom.. reci, vikaću ponovo ;)
<AleAngel> ok, de je Stanislav?
<opetnaistommestu> Ja nisam u fazonu da potenciram da se briše grupa.
<opetnaistommestu> Neka radi ko šta hoće.
<opetnaistommestu> Samo da se novi usmeravaju na forum
<AleAngel> eto vidiš Stanislavu je sve jedno
<grakic> opetnaistommestu, ali ista admin ekipa vodi i jedno i drugo
<opetnaistommestu> a ne da se rešavaju problemi na fb.
<opetnaistommestu> Nije baš tako.
<grakic> aha, to je ono moje pitanje (2)
<AleAngel> ajmo još jednom da li je stav zajednice da nam treba samo stranica na kojoj ima oko 100 ljudi
<grakic> AleAngel, nije to stav zajednice
<AleAngel> da li zajednici ne treba grupa
<AleAngel> i da li možemo da krenemo sa brisanjem
<opetnaistommestu> Zašto da se briše?
<grakic> to treba da bude stav administratora grupe i stranice na fejsbuku
<AleAngel> Gorane pitanje su nezvanična
<opetnaistommestu> Mislim, kakva je korist od toga?
<grakic> opetnaistommestu, novi će znati gde da dođu, stranica više odgovara za promociju grupe, administratori nemaju dve stvari da o njima brinu
<AleAngel> ok evo plana pošaljemo svima poruku da se presele na stranicu damo ima rok 5 dana
<grakic> čisto praktično, bolje je da postoji jedan kanal nego dva... od ova dva, stranica nam više odgovara
<AleAngel> nakon toga sve pobrišemo ugasimo svetlo i selimo se na stranicu
<AleAngel> generalno
<grakic> AleAngel ja se slažem, ali pitanje je da li taj plan ima podršku aktuelnih administratora grupe
<uros1> da budemo operativni
<grakic> AleAngel ako ima, onda hajde, uradi, može i brže, ne mora pet dana da se čeka
<opetnaistommestu> Da li je ovde sada prisutan bilo ko iz admin ekipe grupe?
<AleAngel> ja sam prisutan
<AleAngel> Stanislave brate pa i ti si admin
<opetnaistommestu> Dobro, sem tebe. :)
<AleAngel> Å¡ta je sa vam ljudi
<grakic> ja sam se ispisao sa grupe, tako da nisam
<uros1> pa subota je pun mesec...
<opetnaistommestu> :D
<opetnaistommestu> Ljudi...
<opetnaistommestu> Paz' 'vako...
<opetnaistommestu> Grupa je "problem" jedino jer buni nove korisnike.
<opetnaistommestu> Ekipa sa grupe
<opetnaistommestu> je sasvim zadovoljna
<opetnaistommestu> da bleji na grupi i da se druži.
<opetnaistommestu> Samo da se slože da nove korisnike
<opetnaistommestu> upućuju na forum
<opetnaistommestu> i to je to.
<promis> Da li se na stranici mogu pisati komentari?
<opetnaistommestu> Da.
<grakic> promis da
<opetnaistommestu> Stranica služi za komunikaciju ka spolja.
<grakic> promis može sve što i na grupi osim grupnog chata, a može i više od toga
<promis> pa onda, ne treba grupa
<opetnaistommestu> A ne da se odgovara na pitanja u vezi problema sa OS.
<opetnaistommestu> Ne treba, samo ljudi su navikli da se tamo okupljaju...
<uros1> ja bi samo da kažem još
<promis> Navikli da piju ispred drakstora ,)
<uros1> ako može minut
<AleAngel> dajemo reč Urošu
<uros1> dakle pažljivi budite, jer nam ne trebaju nezadovoljstva i gunđanja, nema otrebe a i kvari nam duh u zajednici
<uros1> dakle ukoliko bude nezadovoljstva korisnika zbog relativno male koristi (da se novi ne zbunjuju) da batalimo onda
<uros1> jer su ionako novi zbunjeni, šta će im gore od unity...
<opetnaistommestu> :D:D:D
<grakic> uros1 buni se 4-5 korisnika, ja sam im pisao privatno. jedan rekao "ne znam ja to, neću da se mešam", drugi "ne mogu da pratim dve stvari, grupa mi odgovara"
<AleAngel> Å¡ta da batalimo?
<grakic> ostali nisu odgovorili
<uros1> p a brisanje pod svaku cenu
<grakic> mogu da predložim plan?
<uros1> ako se nekoliko njih buni sa stavom, pusti ih i neka im prosto zamre aktivnost
<uros1> ajd gorane
<grakic> AleAngel i opetnaistommestu pogledaju spisak admina u grupi i privatnim porukama iskoordinišu da li se svi administratori grupe slažu o prelasku
<uros1> i još
<uros1> napišite ko su admini na jednom mestu
<uros1> da imamo spisak pa da vidimo ko se buni
<uros1> možda neko nekog zna privatno pa ga nagovori
<grakic> glas protiv od korisnika: Sredoje Cutovic (ne može da prati dve, grupa mu odgovara), Andrija Antic, Predrag Ivkovic, Dušan Kostić Kole (neće da se meša u odluke zajednice)
<opetnaistommestu> Ljudima mora da se objasni za šta služi grupa a za šta stranica i to je to.
<grakic> mislim da je uros1 u pravu
<grakic> ako se administratori slažu o prelasku
<grakic> može da se izmeni opis grupe i doda link na stranicu
<grakic> i da dalju aktivnost prebacimo tamo
<grakic> ja bih bio radikalan, i pri tome i obrisao sve one koji su na grupi, a lajkovali su stranicu
<AleAngel> Gorane ono oko slanja poruka adminima je ok
<grakic> ostale ne bih dirao, baš zbog ovoga što uros1 kaže
<uros1> to je najelegantnije, a ja ću Sredoja da nagovorim,tako da njega slobodno zanemari
<AleAngel> ja od večeras 4 ujutru do preko sutra nisam u bg
<AleAngel> ni za kompom
<AleAngel> pa bih zamolio Stanislava da to učini
<uros1> ideš na more a?
<uros1> c,c,c,c
<opetnaistommestu> E, kako da vidim ko su admini na grupi? Ne mogu da nađem opciju...
<AleAngel> ne idem kod burazera na svadbu
<AleAngel> posle se vraćam i idem na more
<grakic> pregled članova, pa onda imaš karticu administratori
<AleAngel> ali ne znam tačno na koje
<opetnaistommestu> Aha...
<AleAngel> i kada tačan datum
<grakic> administrator stranice može da vidi i članove stranice
<grakic> mogli bismo da napravimo diff ta dva
<grakic> i onda te ljude (koji su prešli, a nisu admini) obrišemo sa grupe
<grakic> postavi se obaveštenje u opis grupe
<grakic> i prekine sa odobravanjem novih članova (grupa prebaci na zatvorenu grupu)
<opetnaistommestu> Ali, to je TERANJE na nešto...
<grakic> nije, ostaje grupa za one koji su u njoj
<grakic> i koji neće da pređu
<opetnaistommestu> Aha...
<opetnaistommestu> Kontam.
<AleAngel> misliš da obrišemo samo one koji su na stranici
<grakic> da
<opetnaistommestu> Ništa, pisaću večeras adminima grupe pa da vidim šta će da kažu...
<AleAngel> pametno zboriš
<grakic> a pri tome nisu administratori, da nam ne ostane fantomska grupa sa imenom zajednice
<AleAngel> nemoj meni da pišeš
<opetnaistommestu> Hoću, hoću. :)
<uros1> gorane ali tu opsanost ionako ne možemo da sprečimo niti možemo da kontrolišemo, dakle šta je tu je
<opetnaistommestu> E, a šta će da se desi kaka ujutru taj što je obrisan bude hteo da ode do grupe da vidi šta radi ekipa?
<uros1> meni se dere bebac brb
<opetnaistommestu> uros1 je rekao ono Å¡to ja mislim.
<AleAngel> zamisli obrišemo likve sa grupe
<grakic> opetnaistommestu ne slažem se zato što to traži da ti, AleAngel i ostali održavate nešto u šta ne vereujete
<opetnaistommestu> I oni popizde.
<AleAngel> a da mora admin da ih doda
<opetnaistommestu> grakic na šta misliš?
<grakic> ako administratori grupe žele da zatvore grupu i pređu na stranicu (a to tek treba da utvrdimo), ne može niko od njih da traži da nastave da administriraju grupu iako to ne žele
<opetnaistommestu> A, da. Ali da su oni to hteli već bi to uradili...
<AleAngel> administriaću ja grupu ako se navedu dobri razlozi
<AleAngel> bolji od stranice
<AleAngel> administriranje stranice je mnogo lakše nego grupe
<AleAngel> realno
<grakic> opetnaistommestu znači ti kao administrator grupe ne želiš da glasaš da se grupa ugasi?
<opetnaistommestu> Nisam ja admin grupe. :)
<opetnaistommestu> Admin stranice.
<opetnaistommestu> Sam ja.
<AleAngel> hahah kako je to čovek na finjaka uradio
<opetnaistommestu> Å ta?
<AleAngel> hahah kako je zajeban
<opetnaistommestu> Ja?
<AleAngel> pa to nije admin moje se ne važi
<opetnaistommestu> E?
<AleAngel> e
<opetnaistommestu> Ne kontam te. Å ta sam na finjaka...
<grakic> ljudi dalje se vrtimo u krug
<grakic> hajde ručna malo ;)
<AleAngel> ma zezam te
<grakic> za bilo kakvu odluku
<grakic> treba nam (1) ko je sve admin grupe
<grakic> (2) Å¡ta oni misle o zatvaranju grupe
<grakic> i (3) da li se slažu da prestane prijem novih članova i da se promeni opis grupe koji će da uputi na novu stranicu
<grakic> ovako mi možemo da pričamo šta bi bilo lepo, odluku mogu samo admini grupe da donesu, u konsultaciji sa LoZa
<grakic> sredoje, zdravo ;)
<AleAngel> članovi grupe su na fejsu možeš da vidiš Stanislav će im poslati poruku
<AleAngel> tako da ćemo znati
<AleAngel> što se tiče prijama može da se ukine ali da se ljudim pošalje link
<AleAngel> ka stranici
<AleAngel> i da im se objasni da se tamo selimo
<grakic> AleAngel ja ne bih spamovao ljude
<grakic> dovoljno je da se promeni opis koji se prikazuje u vrhu (ovo GNU/Linux Ubuntu je slobodan...)
<sredoje> moje misljenje je da ce selidba prouzrokovati nepotrebno smaranje ljudi
<sredoje> i ovako imamo malo aktivnih clanova
<uros1> sredoje:  aj na private
<opetnaistommestu> Ovo je suština poruke: grupa je za interno druženje ljudi koji vise na fb i zgodno im je da imaju grupu. Problem nastaje kada NOVI korisnici dođu na grupu i tu ostanu umesto da se naviknu na forum i sajt. Na grupi postavljaju pitanja, na grupi se edukuju i onda odustanu zbog "slabog odziva zajednice" a da nisu videli ni f od foruma. Da se ne bi bunili i obeshrabrivali novi korisnici da se grupa ugasi a da se potencira s
<AleAngel> koju smo zbrku napravili
<opetnaistommestu> A da se na opis grupe postavi obaveštenje, kao što je grakic predložio.
<AleAngel> znači smanjujemo aktivnost na nikakvu
<AleAngel> menjamo opis grupe
<AleAngel> a pre toga Å¡aljemo svi adminima poruku
<grakic> AleAngel pogrešan redosled
<grakic> AleAngel ovde si samo ti od admina grupe
<AleAngel> da
<AleAngel> izgleda
<opetnaistommestu> AleAngel ne vredi da MI smanjujemo aktivnost kada se pojavljuje njih 20 koji pojačavaju aktivnost na toj grupi.
<opetnaistommestu> I dodaju nove ljude.
<opetnaistommestu> Jer je zabavno visiti na fb.
<grakic> AleAngel onda hajde sada skokni u listu članova i uradi copy-paste spiska administratora na onu temu na forumu
<AleAngel> ok
<grakic> AleAngel onda je sledeći korak da administratori grupe (ti i drugi) pokušate da se dogovorite sledeće:
<grakic> 1) izmeniti opis grupe tako da vodi ka stranici
<grakic> 2) prekinuti prijem novih članova i promeniti grupu u zatvorenu
<opetnaistommestu> admini grupe:
<opetnaistommestu> Aleksandar Andjelkovic
<opetnaistommestu> Aleksandar Arvaji
<opetnaistommestu> Aleksandar Stefanović
<opetnaistommestu> Bane Grbić
<opetnaistommestu> Dusan Nedeljkovic
<grakic> 3) postati administrator stranice, ko do sada već nije
<opetnaistommestu> Marko Bogdanovic
<opetnaistommestu> Milana StrkAdmin
<Ddpbf> Користи песјстбин
<Ddpbf> прегледније је
<opetnaistommestu> Sorry.
<grakic> kada se to uradi, onda možemo da pričamo dalje
<grakic> http://paste.ubuntu.com/637064/
<AleAngel> Dajte mi tekst na pp ovde o promeni info na grupi
<opetnaistommestu> Da li se svi slažemo da je osnovna ideja "učiti" nove ljude da komuniciraju na forumu umesto na fb?
<grakic> opetnaistommestu da, to smo se dogovorili prošli put
<grakic> opetnaistommestu nema potrebe da ponavljamo
<opetnaistommestu> Onda je stvar jasna.
<opetnaistommestu> Šaljem poruku adminima grupe večeras i to je to...
<grakic> sada pričamo o drugom koraku, kako na fejsbuku spojiti dva kanala u jedan
<opetnaistommestu> Da.
<opetnaistommestu> Ok.
<grakic> dakle pitanje za admine je (1) slažu li se da se promeni opis tako da upućuje na novu stranicu i forum (2) slažu li se da se promeni grupa u zatvorenu i prekine prijem novih članova (3) hoće li da pređu da budu admini stranice ako već nisu
<grakic> info pastujte na forum
<opetnaistommestu> Done deal!
<AleAngel> ja se slažem samo ne mogu da promenim grupu u zatvorenog tipa
<grakic> ne?
<opetnaistommestu> To valjda može samo owner.
<AleAngel> nema pojma
<AleAngel> nisam našao to
<grakic> a ko je owner?
<opetnaistommestu> Onaj ko je napravio grupu.
<AleAngel> Bane
<AleAngel> valjda
<Ddpbf> није
<Ddpbf> дуцки или првул
<opetnaistommestu> Trebalo bi Yodi poslati log od večeras.
<Ddpbf> треба њих наћи
<uros1> bot loguje, nije problem za log
<grakic> Može Edit Group -> Only admins can approve requests to join -> Save
<Ddpbf> Душан Недељковић
<grakic> to nam zapravo i treba
<Ddpbf> Милан Првуловић
<grakic> grupa neka je otvorena
<AleAngel> Uradio am to
<AleAngel> sam
<opetnaistommestu> Ok. Ljudi, moram da palim, ostaću u sobi ali neću pratiti.
<AleAngel> i to i da jedino admini mogu da postuju
<AleAngel> ustajem u 4h
<AleAngel> iskreno i ja moram da se odmaram
<AleAngel> vozim 500km
<AleAngel> i ceo dan na noge
<AleAngel> nešto smo se ipak dogovorili
<AleAngel> nešto i odradili
<grakic> odoh i ja, šest palačinki za 200 dinara na donesi.com, nisam odoleo ;)
<AleAngel> ostaje da ostali admini vrate poruku
<grakic> jesmo, efikasno je bilo
<uros1>    GDE BRE
<AleAngel> gde vozim
<AleAngel> vranje
<AleAngel> bujanovac
<AleAngel> pa rakovac
<grakic> a ako je za palačinke, imao sam promo kod za Habanero...
<uros1> ma ne palačinke
<AleAngel> aaa palačinke
<AleAngel> hahahaha
<uros1> khm, khm
<AleAngel> ljudi evo djus
<AleAngel> :D
<AleAngel> da zaključim
<AleAngel> uradili smo Å¡to se moglo
<Djus> hmm, ?
<AleAngel> sutra ču veče da se pojavim na net da vidim kako sve prolazi
<grakic> sve i onako ide dođavola sledeće godine ;)
<AleAngel> pa očekujte poruke mejlove i ostalo
<grakic> srećan put
<Djus> gde putujes?
<AleAngel> da zato bolje zovi pičke neka na palčinke
<AleAngel> nego da ih jedeš sam
<grakic> ;)
<AleAngel> ae pozdravljam vas
<AleAngel> lepo se zabavite noćas
#ubuntu-rs 2011-07-03
<Broker> pozdrav svima
<promis> zdravo, opet si gost >P
<Guest66871> ma da, da ne pičam svašta više mi do*izdelo da to podešavam
<Guest66871> em Promis
<Guest66871> ti ovo možda znaš
<Guest66871> kako se instalira Unity na Xubuntu
<Guest66871> na 11.04
<promis> instaliraj gnome desktop
<Guest66871> misliš na clasic gnome
<promis> pa instalacija gnome desktopa povlači i unity sa sobom
<Guest66871> kako ide sudo apt-get gnome
<Guest66871> aha
<promis> ne znam da li možeš da instaliraš smao unity
<Guest66871> ne može
<Guest66871> probao sam i neće
<promis> ako im paket samo za unity probaj prvo tako
<Guest66871> mora prvo gone upravu si
<Guest66871> kao i obično :)
<Guest66871> jesi video gNatty 3.1
<promis> Å¡a?
<promis> ne znam Å¡ta je to
<Guest66871> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-rdxc5UGmz8&feature=player_embedded
<Guest66871> Gnome 3 na Ubuntu 11.04
<promis> gnome 3 ko gnome 3
<Guest66871> nisam ja bas u toku, nisam znao na GNOME 3 može na 11.04
<Guest66871> ne znam koliko je ovo slično sa tim https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UGR
<Guest66871> ustvari ista stvar samo izgleda da je drugi remix u pitanju
#ubuntu-rs 2012-06-25
<vlada_> msg nickserv ghost vlada vladimirp
<vlada_> nick vlada
<vlada_> nick vlada_
<vlada_> nick vlada__
<vlada_> nick vlada
<vlada> msg nickserv help
<Anpu> e jbga ostade mu sifra na kanalu
<Anpu> promeni je
<Anpu> i koristi / pre komande
<vlada> dok se snadjem
<vlada> prvi put koristim irc
<Anpu> samo lagano, znam kako je kad je prvi put :)
<Anpu> dakle /msg nickserv help
<Anpu> i za sve ide prvo /
<vlada> anpu: da li vec postoji vlada na ircu
<vlada> po infu vidim da postoji
<Anpu> kako si dosao do infoa? /whois?
<vlada> kucao msg nickserv info
<Anpu> ok i dao ti je nesto tipa [Notice] -NickServ- Information on Anpu (account Anpu): blaablaa
<Anpu> ?
<vlada> registrovan pre 4 godine
<Anpu> a prva linija? koji nalog?
<vlada> bio na ircu pre 4 nedelje
<vlada> nformation on vlada (account vlada):
<vlada>  Registered : Nov 29 10:02:39 2007 (4 years, 29 weeks, 6 days, 21:08:05 ago)
<vlada> Last addr  : ~vlada@93.87.32.180
<vlada> Last seen  : May 25 02:58:31 2012 (4 weeks, 3 days, 04:12:13 ago)
<vlada> Flags      : HideMail
<vlada> *** End of Info ***
<Anpu> yar to nije tvoj nalog_ i ip je slican
<Anpu> gah
<vlada> ne
<Anpu> zar to nije tvoj nalog, i ip je slican*
<vlada> sada sam prvi put
<Anpu> tek si sad registrovao nalog?
<vlada> da
<vlada> ne radi forum pa ajde da probam
<vlada> pratio uputstvo
<vlada> prijavio gresku kod 4. koraka, kada alternativni nadimak linkujes na primarni
<vlada> nisam valjda naleteo na bug
<Anpu> probao http://www.wikihow.com/Register-a-User-Name-on-Freenode ?
<Anpu> ako ne svrati na #freenode i pitaj
<Anpu> malko sam zauzet sa serverom
<vlada> kako se odavde odlogujes? imas moj mail pa posalji poruku kada nadjes vremena. nista nije hitno. radi posao i bez nerviranja. vlada@routefor.net
<Anpu> ne nerviram se, nije nervoza za admine :p
<Anpu> forum je opet dostupan (hip hip ura) ali samo polako bez navale :)
<Anpu> ako primetite kakve bagove, ukljucujuci i za temu,javite
<Anpu> ocekujem da ce svakako nesto da iskoci
<Mile> Pozz, zna li neko sta trebam da pisem da bi vido preko terminala temperature?
<Mile> koristim ubuntu 10.04
<Mile> Atlantic777, mozda me se secas a mozda i ne, pre nekolko meseci sam te pitao kako se gleda temperatura preko terminala pa sad imam isto takvo pitanje :)
<Atlantic777> sensors
<Atlantic777> paket lm sensors
<Mile> E to tnx, a kako se bese pise ono da se podese sve moguce temperature tj. da ih pronadje..
<Atlantic777> sensors-detect
<Mile> to hvala pozz
#ubuntu-rs 2012-06-26
<FILIPOVIC> dobro jutro :D
<TildaTurn> dobro jutro :)
<FILIPOVIC> Imam neka pitanja nikada do sada nisam koristio unbuntu ali bi zeleo da probam pa me zanima kada instaliram preko Wubi da li je to kao VirtualBox ili?
<TildaTurn>  nije
<TildaTurn> i nemoj preko wubi
<TildaTurn> bolje i live
<FILIPOVIC> el moze da se igraju igrice?
<FILIPOVIC> tipa wow cs..
<TildaTurn> slabo
<TildaTurn> nesto moze ali malo
<TildaTurn> + slabo se igram pa ...
<TildaTurn> :)
<TildaTurn> ali generalno je slaba podrska
<FILIPOVIC> Posto mi je malo sporiji net pa mi treba oko 4h da skinem el ima negde da se kupi disk?
<TildaTurn> ako te zanima neka konkretna igrica itd ili vidi Google ili sacekaj da se neko jos pojavi
<TildaTurn> disk? pa valjda ima ali di end kako ... pitaj na ubuntu-rs forumu
<FILIPOVIC> Danas u toku dana cu se reg pa cu da pitam :D Sad moram da idem do skole jer treba da popunimo listu zelja za srednju :P
<TildaTurn> http://forum.ubuntu-rs.org/
<TildaTurn> mozes i bez registracije da pregledas
<TildaTurn> mozda nadjes neke odgovore na tvoja pitanja
<FILIPOVIC> ocu pogledacu :D hvala
<TildaTurn> nema na cemu :)
<TildaTurn> imas i pretragu pa mozes ici kalendarski unazad
<FILIPOVIC> hocu pogledacu nego el je open source? ne znam toliko oko ubuntu pa da pitam :D
<TildaTurn> jeste open source
<TildaTurn> besplatno & legalno
<TildaTurn> ovo citaj > http://forum.ubuntu-rs.org/Forum-apsolutni-pocetnici
<FILIPOVIC> citao sam nesto odo polako da se spremam pa kad se vrnem cu da citam jos :D
<TildaTurn> ok :)
<FILIPOVIC> Pozdrav cucemo se danas :D
<vladap> dobar dan
<vladap> zna li neko sta se desava sa forumom. na mogu da pristupim
<vladap> sada mogu
<vladap_> help who
<brok> o/
<mirjana> pozdrav svima!
<mirjana> ima li nekog? :)
<lebron> ima :)
<mirjana> hehe konacno :)
<mirjana> sta se radi?
<sasa_>  За опуштено ћаскање користите: #ubuntu-rs-offtopic
<mirjana> ok
<mirjana> pa trebam pomoc
<mirjana> jel to moze ovdje?
<maletaski1> naravno da moze
<mirjana> pokusavam pokrenuti program logkeys
<mirjana> na ubuntu
<mirjana> instaliran je ali
<mirjana> treba ga pokrenuti na terminalu
<mirjana> i kad ukucam naredbu za pokretanje programa
<mirjana> dobijem: Got r00t?
<mirjana> i nista se ne desi
<lebron> a 'sudo logkeys' ?
<mirjana> jeli sa ovim apostrofima isto da ukucam?
<TildaTurn> sudo logkeys ... da postanes root
<lebron> bez apostrofa
<TildaTurn> bez
<mirjana> ok
<mirjana> sad cu probati
<mirjana> izgleda da radi
<mirjana> hvala :)
#ubuntu-rs 2012-06-27
<nikolam> "Å ta je to slobodan softver?" precica ca naslovnoj strani www.ubuntu-rs.org ne radi!
<Anpu> radi
<brok> o/
<vladap> "Sta je to slobodan softver?" prebebaci na "not fount" i ispod izvinjenje i pretragu
<vladap> prijavio nikolam
<Anpu> ja ne znam o cemu vi ali meni stranicu otvara
<Anpu> iskopiraj mi link te strane
<Anpu> mozda nesto drzi tvoj browser u kesu
<Anpu> kod mene taj link vodi na http://www.ubuntu-rs.org/sta-je-to-slobodan-softver
<Anpu> i izgleda ovako:
<nikolam> http://www.ubuntu-rs.org/sta-je-to-slobodan-softver   otvara: Not Found
<nikolam> Apologies, but we were unable to find what you were looking for. Perhaps searching will help.
<nikolam>  i polje za pretragu.
<Anpu> http://i.imgur.com/YEBp5.png
<nikolam> Ma jok. ne prikazuje se slilka i nema teksta
<nikolam> ja pristupam s euneta
<Anpu> ajde sad
<nikolam> Uslud mislim da slika ili je neodgovarajuca ili treba da stoji dole
<nikolam> sad radi!
<Anpu> kakva sad slika?
<nikolam> osvezilo je kako treba
<nikolam> stoji i slika i tekst
<nikolam> Mislim samo da sliku stavis ispod teksta i da tekst treba da se prosiri s linkovima bar i tako (FSF, vikipedija, ubuntu-rs viki itd)
<Anpu> slika je oznaka da strana nije zavrsena i nema nikakve veze sa planiranim sadrzajem strane
<Anpu> dakle, kao sto kaze, ta strana je nedovrsena
<nikolam> ja mislim da ima.
<nikolam> Ostavlja los utisak.
<vladap> pokupi sa wideip.net/get/ubuntu/screen/png
<vladap> screen.png
<vladap> pokupi sa wideip.net/get/ubuntu/screen.png
<nikolam> sad je osvezilo kako treba vladap
<vladap> da sada je ok. malopre sam uhvatio kada nije radila
<nikolam> Probacu i sa drugog racunara/sistema koji nikad nije bio na sajtu da li mu se isto vise (ne) desava pa cu videti.
<nikolam> da. Anpu  popravio, mada sada stoji ruzno "radovi u toku"
<vladap> evo ja imam pored sebe jos par komada pa cu da probam
<vladap> komp-ova
<nikolam> ok. super
<vladap> sada na svakom kompu (4) radi under.....
<vladap> ovo je bolje. zna se sta je u toku.
<nikolam> da, to sad treba popraviti al to je sad pitanje sadrzaja.
<nikolam> Ima li neceg slicnog u vasoj srednjoj skoli?: http://insidehpc.com/2012/06/01/video-high-schoolers-build-supercomputer-in-ontario/  High Schoolers Build Supercomputer in Ontario
<nikolam> http://www.scinethpc.ca/2012/05/satec-students-build-supercomputer-with-scinet/
<alexxxxxxx> Kada se IMAP koristi u thunderbird-u, to znaci da se mailovi ne preuzimaju sa servera i brisu sa servera, vec da je to samo lokalni prikaz sa udaljenog servera? Am I right?
<marw> alexxxxxxx, zavisi od podešavanja
<marw> imaš opciju da se svimejlovi ne stariji (npr) od mjesec skidaju na računar
<marw> ili oni koji su manji od n MB
<marw> ili da skine samo zaglavlja svih mejlova... itd.
<alexxxxxxx> sta je po defaultu?
<marw> sve ih sinhronizuje, mislim
<alexxxxxxx> ok
<alexxxxxxx> to mi je bitno
<marw> vidi u podešavanjima:
<alexxxxxxx> Ne zelim da ista drugacije radi u odnosu na ono sto bi klasican browser radio
<marw> desnki klik na nalog > settings > synch. & storage
<alexxxxxxx> hvala
<alexxxxxxx> sve je u redu
#ubuntu-rs 2012-06-29
<vladap_> imam nekoliko pitanja, ako neko poznaje irssi
<vladap_> imam nekoliko pitanja, ako neko poznaje irssi
<Atlantic777> vladap_: reci
<vladap_> na irssi kada se zakacim na kanal nemam odgovor na komande
<vladap_> samo na jednom racunaru radi sve ok
<vladap_> cak i na takvom drugom (opensuse 11.1) ponasanje isto kao na ubuntu
<vladap_> konekcija i razgovor idu normalno, probem samo u komandama, one se izvrsavaju ali ne izlaze na ekran
<vladap_> nasao sam
<vladap_> sve komande idu na status ekran, a komande za nickserv na njegov ekran, setanje izmedju ekrana alt-left alt-right
<vladap_> ovaj irssi radi drugacije, na jednom ekranu sve izlazi
<vladap_> odnosno ima samo dva display-a (#ubuntu-rs i #ubuntu-rs-offtopic) i prelaz je ctrl-x
<vladap_> drugi irssi pored ta dva display-a ima i staus i nickserv (ukupno 4) i prelaz alt-left(right)
<vladap_> prakticno je predvidjen za konzolni (text) rad jer se izmedju konzola prelazi sa alt-num(leaft/right) a on koristi ctrl-x
<vladap_> svi ostali su za gui gde alt ne ulazi u precice
<Atlantic777> pritisni esc pa ono Å¡ta bi pritisnuo sa alt
<Atlantic777> dakle esc pa 1 da pređeš na prvi prozor
<vladap_> sacu da probam samo da se prijav sa druge masine
<vladap_> ne radi
<vladap_> radi sa esc ali treba voditi racuna o vremenu drzanja tastera esc i koliko posle toga 1,2,3,4,... pritisnuti
<Atlantic777> ne treba da držiš esc već da ga pritisneš, pustiš pa pritisneš drugu tipku
<vladap_> o.k. sada je kako treba
<vladap_> hvala
<vladap_> razlicito ponasanje na istom os-u
<Atlantic777> Različiti terminal emulatori, pretpostavljam.
<vladap_> ne radim u text-u tty2
<vladap_> /dev/tty2
<vladap_> na dve masine isti os opensuse 11.1
<Atlantic777> da, dobro, ok. Kako god.
<vladap_> hvala na pomoci, sada moram da nadjem razliku izmedju istih.
<alexxxxxx> Zdravo, ljudi!
<vladap_> zdravo
<alexxxxxx> Zelim da povezem lep top s tv-om preko onog klasicnog (plavog) kabla za monitor
<vladap_> covece
<alexxxxxx> radilo je dok sam koristio win7
<alexxxxxx> sada nece
<alexxxxxx> mozda treba nesto da podesim
<vladap_> dual head
<alexxxxxx> gledao sam u system settings / displays
<alexxxxxx> gde to?
<vladap_> imas Fn (obicno plavi) taster pa onda na funkcijskim nacrtan ekran
<alexxxxxx> imam
<alexxxxxx> momenat
<vladap_> biras lokalni lokalni+externi samo externi
<alexxxxxx> pise mi gore levo unknown
<alexxxxxx> i u display mi prikazuje unknown
<vladap> sta si podigao (os)
<alexxxxxx> 11.10
<alexxxxxx> ubuntu
<vladap> live ili si instalirao
<alexxxxxx> instalirao
<alexxxxxx> sa usb-a
<vladap> ja koristim 10.04
<vladap> sacekaj da pogledam na drugom kompu trebalo bi da je slicno
<vladap> ima program za to
<alexxxxxx> meni je problem sto mi na tv-u pise no signal
<alexxxxxx> ok
<alexxxxxx> hvala :)
<vladap> system -> preferances -> monitors
<vladap> ako nemas instaliraj
<vladap> pa rpobaj da podesis
<vladap> ili ti driver nije odgovarajuci pa ne vidi drugi vga
<vladap> sva slova su na broju samo malo nepravilno rasporedjena
<alexxxxxx> imam screen i displays
<Atlantic777> gnome-display-settings
<alexxxxxx> ali nemam monitors
<Atlantic777> ili arandr
<Atlantic777> inače, sa vga na tv... teško.
<Atlantic777> osim ako imaš hw konvertor ili vga ulaz na tv-u
<alexxxxxx> atlantic, sta sa "gnome-display-settings"?
<Atlantic777> to je programče kojim uključuješ druge monitore, odrređuješ im rezolucije itd.
<alexxxxxx> na lep topu imam plavi izlaz za monitor
<alexxxxxx> ok, da ga instaliram sa apt-get-a?
<Atlantic777> imaš ga već instaliranog ako koristiš ubuntu
<Atlantic777> nego, može on biti i rozi... jel okrugao ili „pljosnat“?
<alexxxxxx> atlantic, samo momenat, da se ulogujem na pravi nalog, moguce je da ne radi jer je ulogovan preko guest-a
<alexxxxxx> momenat
<Atlantic777> hajde okači na paste.ubuntu.com izlaz komande arandr
<alexxxxxx> vracam se za 30 sekundi
<Atlantic777> da, vrlo lako moguće da je zbog toga ;)
<Atlantic777> požuri, ja već krenuo u kafanu
<alexxxxxxxxxxx> evo me
<alexxxxxxxxxxx> i dalje nece na stari nacin
<alexxxxxxxxxxx> sta si rekao da kucam?
<alexxxxxxxxxxx> zasto je i stari alexxx ulogovan, kad sam se izlogovao sa guesta?
<alexxxxxxxxxxx> eno ga
<alexxxxxxxxxxx> still here and still waitin', odnosno, ne cekam ja, vec mama i ujna koje zele da gledaju nesto preko velikog ekrana tv-a
<alexxxxxxxxxxx> nesto sa adr*****
<vladap> aradr
<vladap> arandr
<alexxxxxxxxxxx> ok
<alexxxxxxxxxxx> pokrenuo sam. sta sad?
<alexxxxxxxxxxx> pod outputs, ima samo default
<vladap_> view, outputs
<alexxxxxxxxxxx> ima samo jedan, dfault
<alexxxxxxxxxxx> default
<vladap_> koji je driver za vga
<Atlantic777> daj izlaz komande xrandr
<alexxxxxxxxxxx> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1066582/
<Atlantic777> ok, okači i lspci -knn | grep -i -A 4
<alexxxxxxxxxxx> neka greska
<alexxxxxxxxxxx> Usage: grep [OPTION]... PATTERN [FILE]... Try `grep --help' for more information.
<Atlantic777> "lspci -knn | grep -i -A 4"
<Atlantic777> jesi li pokrenuo celu komandu?
<alexxxxxxxxxxx> cela
<alexxxxxxxxxxx> nece
<alexxxxxxxxxxx> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1066593/
<alexxxxxxxxxxx> imaj u vidu da sam na 11.10
<Atlantic777> moja greška
<Atlantic777> "lspci -knn | grep -i vga -A 4"
<alexxxxxxxxxxx> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1066597/
<Atlantic777> au brate, via...
<Atlantic777> srećno s time
<alexxxxxxxxxxx> ja ne lazume :)
<Atlantic777> čip, kartica koja ima jako loše drajvere
<alexxxxxxxxxxx> elem, hajde da iskoristimo ovu masinu, i usrecimo moju mamu i ujnu
<alexxxxxxxxxxx> a znam da moze, jer dok je win7 sljakala, htelo je
<Atlantic777> pa o tome ti pričam :)
<Atlantic777> drajver je loš i uopšte ne vidi sa xrandr druge izlaze
<alexxxxxxxxxxx> ma ne vidi on ni svoj izlaz, pise mu unknown
<alexxxxxxxxxxx> sta da radim?
<vladap> koji driver koristi?
<Atlantic777> verovatno ništa ne možeš da uradiš
<Atlantic777> koristi via frame buffer
<vladap> auh
<alexxxxxxxxxxx> ne znam kako bih mogao znati koji driver koristim. Gde se to gleda? Atlantic, znam da moze
<vladap> ja sam uspevao sa vga16fb da koristim na tv ali imam intel grafiku
<alexxxxxxxxxxx> kako da koristim via frame buffer
<alexxxxxxxxxxx> ?
<Atlantic777> alexxxxxxxxxxx: pa koristiš ga.
<alexxxxxxxxxxx> ujna je otisla kuci, tako da nista, bar za sad
<alexxxxxxxxxxx> ali cu morati nekad da ga napravim da radi
<alexxxxxxxxxxx> a rade volje cu prodati lep top cim skupim pare za bolje
<alexxxxxxxxxxx> pozdrav svima
<alexxxxxxxxxxx> :)
<alexxxx> ljudi, instalirao sam wine da bih mogao da pokrenem programce sa testovima za voznju, ali nece
<alexxxx> pre toga sam u properties namestio da bude executabilno
<lebron> alexxxx, pogledaj ovo http://forum.ubuntu-rs.org/Thread-reseno-program-za-polaganje-vozackog-ispita
<lebron> alexxxx, semafor, program otvorenog koda našeg programera http://forum.ubuntu-rs.org/Thread-moji-projekti?pid=195374#pid195374
<lebron> http://sourceforge.net/projects/semafor/files/
<alexxxx> hvala
<alexxxx> kako da instaliram taj semafor?
<alexxxx> verovatno treba da skinem semafor-0.13.tgz
<alexxxx> je l't tako?
<lebron> ne
<lebron> bolje skini http://sourceforge.net/projects/semafor/files/latest/download?source=files
<lebron> već upakovano
<lebron> kasnije samo dpkg -i /lokacija/do/arhive ili dvoklik(?)
<alexxxx> Morace neko da me edukuje, da naucim bar osnovno. Majke mi, sramota me da svaki sekund dolazim na irc i da smaram ljude.
<alexxxx> Neko ce morati da odvoji dva sata za mene :)
<lebron> najviše ćeš naučiti čitanjem man stranica, tekstova na wiki-ju i postova na forumu :)
<olujicz> ma jok, najviše će naučiti ako brlja
<olujicz> što više zabrljaš linux, to ćeš bolje znati
<olujicz> :)
<olujicz> samo pazi na particije, da ne izbugiš neke podatke, i udri
<olujicz> ali tačno je da na internetu ima sve, ja druge pitam samo za mišljenje
<olujicz> a šta i kako se nađe na netu
<lebron> hehehe, u pravu si, za brljanje
<alexxxx> elem
<alexxxx> kada kucam putanju
<alexxxx> ono nece da cita nista posle razmaka
<alexxxx> npr.
<olujicz> u terminalu razmak kucaš ovako "\ "
<olujicz> bez navodnika
<alexxxx> wine home/alex/Testovi za voznju/bla bla
<olujicz> mada je najjednostavnije da koristiš tab
<alexxxx> posle Testovi on ne vidi razmak
<alexxxx> aha
<alexxxx> ok
<alexxxx> jos nesto
<lebron> stavi pod navodnike ili stavi kosu između  home/alex/Testovi\ za\ voznju
<olujicz> npr, Testovi<tab>
<alexxxx> ok
<olujicz> i on sam doda ostatak
<alexxxx> samo tab stisnem?
<olujicz> da
<olujicz> probaj
<alexxxx> tab mi je kosa crta
<alexxxx> ovo /
<alexxxx> nesto drugo htedoh da pitam
<alexxxx> kad sam dizao sistem, po uputstvu koje sam pratio, napravio sam tri particije
<alexxxx> na prvu treba da se instalira ubuntu, da bude primary i putanja da bude "/"
<alexxxx> na drugu da bude logical, a putanja "/home"
<alexxxx> treca je swap
<alexxxx> e sad
<alexxxx> gde ja sad fizicki da pristupim tim particijama
<alexxxx> koji prostor je gde?
<alexxxx> home se vodi na koju?
<alexxxx> na drugu?
<alexxxx> sta ce biti kad se ta popuni?
<olujicz> u / ti je sistem, home je u /home
<olujicz> na linuxu se particije mountuju na željeni folder
<olujicz> možeš bilo gde
<olujicz> npr, ja dodatne particije stavljam u /mnt
<olujicz>  /mnt/data ...
<alexxxx> ok
<olujicz> i bazi da se ne popune / i /home do kraja
<olujicz> jer je sistem onda u gadnom sosu
<alexxxx> ~/ mi je isto sto i /home/korisnik/ ?
<lebron> da
<alexxxx> ok
<olujicz> da, onaj korisnik koji je trenutno prijavljen
<alexxxx> uhvatio sam osnovu
* olujicz changed the topic of #ubuntu-rs to: Добродошли | Први пут  сте овде?  Погледајте http://tinyurl.com/6xc3o2z | За слање дужег текста користите http://goo.gl/ixcN9 | Novi broj časopisa LiBRE! https://libre.lugons.org | За опуштено ћаскање користите: #ubuntu-rs-offtopic
<alexxxx> hocu u lokalu da radim sajt
<alexxxx> da li na wikiju ima tutorijal za mysql i php?
<olujicz> trebalo bi
<olujicz> mada verujem da ti je za početak najjednostavniji xampp
<olujicz> najlaši je za instalaciju
<alexxxx> ok
<olujicz> http://sourceforge.net/projects/xampp/
<alexxxx> moram da oslobodim lep top. Prelazim na komp. Prijavicu se ponovo na chat, cisto ako mi zapne negde. :)
<alexxxx> poz
<olujicz> a ja odoh da se igram :)
<alexxxxx> evo me
<alexxxxx> pre necega treba da ukucam su
<alexxxxx> verovatno znaci da svaka sledeca komanda ima pristup
<alexxxxx> odnosno, umesto da ispred svake kucam sudo
<alexxxxx> samo se jednom na pocetku otkuca su
<alexxxxx> ali kad otkucam su
<alexxxxx> nece lozinku da mi prihvati
<alexxxxx> zasto?
<alexxxxx> su: Authentication failure
<vladap> su je pristup root nalogu, i radis kao root
<vladap> sudo samo izvrsavas komandu kao root i ostajes user
<alexxxxx> ista lozinka kao i za sudo
<vladap> ne
<vladap> nema password zato ne mozes da pristupis
<alexxxxx> hahahaha
<vladap> ubuntu je takav
<alexxxxx> samo prazno polje_
<alexxxxx> _
<alexxxxx> *
<vladap> da
<alexxxxx> ok
<alexxxxx> hvala
<vladap> moze da se namesti ali onda pravis zbrku ako ti neko pomaze
<alexxxxx> nije mi prazno
<alexxxxx> nece ni prazno da prihvati
<vladap> sada je tvoj user passwork sve, i za root komande
<alexxxxx> pa?
<vladap> znaci izvrsavas komande kao root (sudo) ali ne ulazis u root nalog
<alexxxxx> treba sledece da pratim http://www.apachefriends.org/en/xampp-linux.html#377
<alexxxxx> ali tamo pise da na pocetku treba "su" da se upise
<alexxxxx> sta umesto toga?
<vladap> ako neka komanda iz usera ne radi onda kucas ispred sudo i svoj password
<alexxxxx> ok
<vladap> ako kucas su (sto treba da bude omoguceno), i password za root onda si stalno root, a ne user
<vladap> u slucaju sudo ti izvrsavas komandu sa privilegijama root a ostajes user u svom home-u
<alexxxxx> kada otvorim neki folder, gore ne pise putanja u obliku putanja/bla bla/
<alexxxxx> vec kao kockice
<alexxxxx> kako to da namestim?
<vladap> kako si instalirao, kao us ili srpski
<lebron> alexxxxx, tako i treba
<alexxxxx> us
<vladap> a, mislis umesto adress bar-a izlaze kvadrati sa imenom foldera
<alexxxxx> da
<vladap> lebron je u pravu, tako treba
<alexxxxx> znam da treba, ali ja hocu drugacije
<alexxxxx> a znam da moze da se namestio
<vladap> nisam pokusavao, za mene je to gubljenje vremena. koristim onako kako je trenutno.
<vladap> kada bih na svakom sistemu na kome radim menjao kako meni odgovara nikada ne bih nista uradio
<alexxxxx> haha
<vladap> a posle treba vratiti kako je bilo
<alexxxxx> hahahahah
<alexxxxx> na linuxu je sve case sensitive
<alexxxxx> malo pre sam gledao gde sam pogresio
<vladap> to je kao i voznja. kada znas da vozis nije vazno vozilo vec da stignes gde si naumio.
<vladap> moze da ti vise ili manje odgovara ali vozis i stignes (pre ili kasnije).
<alexxxxx> kada dobijem dozvole nekog direktorijuma, kako da ga protumacim?
<alexxxxx> kako da prevedem u cifre?
<alexxxxx> drwxr-xr-x
<alexxxxx> sta je to u brojevima?
<vladap> prvo slovo je directory (folder), onda ide 3x rwx (read write execute), owner group other
<vladap> ako nema prvo slovo onda je file
<vladap> brojevi idu od 0 do 7
<vladap> r==4; w==2; x==1
<alexxxxx> matori, jedno vrlo važno pitanje
<alexxxxx> hocu da se uklopim sa ova 4 workspace-a
<alexxxxx> ali ne znam koje precice da postavim
<alexxxxx> neke za pomeranje
<alexxxxx> a neke za odlaž
<alexxxxx> odlaženje na workspace
<alexxxxx> koje ti precice koristis?
<vladap> ne razumem koji workspace
<vladap> a, mislis desktopa
<vladap> obicno su dole desno
<vladap> mislis na to
<alexxxxx> ne
<alexxxxx> nego koje keyboard shortcuts koristis*
<alexxxxx> ?
<vladap> za sta?
<vladap> koju distribuciju i okruzenje koristis
<alexxxxx> 11.10
<alexxxxx> 12.04 ovde
<alexxxxx> sorry
<alexxxxx> ubuntu
<vladap> ja koristim ako koristim ubuntu onda je 10.04 i nemam to sto ti vidis
<vladap> inace koristim na mom kompu opensuse 11.1 sa kde, ali vecinom radim u terminalu
<vladap> i sve je pogaseno i minimalizovano
<alexxxxx> tako bih i ja voleo
<alexxxxx> da znam da se krecem preko terminala
<alexxxxx> ali ne mogu misa da se odreknem
<alexxxxx> ali mi se svidja "matriks" ideja
<vladap> ja ne mogu da se naviknem
<vladap> na misa
<alexxxxx> :P
<alexxxxx> :p
#ubuntu-rs 2012-06-30
<alexxxxx> namestio sam
<alexxxxx> ctrl + 1 za prvu, 2 i 3 za drugu i trecu, a "," za cetvrtu
<alexxxxx> ctrl, shift, alt i arrays su za pomeranje prozora
<alexxxxx> namestio sam i ctrl - za uvećanje prozora horizontalno
<vladap> svaka cast ja koristim samo ctrl-tab
<alexxxxx> to meni menja samo tabove
<alexxxxx> moram da idem da spavam
<alexxxxx> uspesno sam instalirao drupal
<alexxxxx> vec mi se dopada
<alexxxxx> sutra nameravam da procitam neki tutorijal, tek da ga upoznam bolje
<alexxxxx> pozdrav i hvala
<alexxxxx> :)
<alexxxxx> laku noc
<profiler1982> moze pomoc oko promene e-mail adrese na forumu
<profiler1982> ako ima  nekog od admina ovde
<profiler1982> naprvio sam search engine za gnome-shell samo neznam kako da podesim google prilagodjenu pretragu
<profiler1982> http://forum.ubuntu-rs.org/Thread-gnome-shell-extenzije-i-teme-preporuka?pid=200758#pid200758
<profiler1982> moze li neko da pomogne???? koristilo bi
<profiler1982> http://forum.ubuntu-rs.org/search.php kad koristim ovu adresu nece
<profiler1982> evo kako to izgleda http://ultraphoto.org/images/e68wegu6g4helu8rwo.jpeg
<b0tn3t> Hai , ima li koga?
<Atlantic777> uvek :)
<b0tn3t> Atlantic777 mozes mi dati
<b0tn3t> Full ime
<b0tn3t> IRC Servera
<b0tn3t> Da udjem preko
<b0tn3t> XChata
<Atlantic777> irc.freenode.net
<b0tn3t> Pa cu ti reci zasto sam doso ovde i da mi pomogete malo
<b0tn3t> :D
<b0tn3t> irc.freenode.net
<b0tn3t> Jel taj?
<Atlantic777> taj
<b0tn3t> kk e'o me :D
<b0tn3t_ON> E'o me :D
<Atlantic777> http://wiki.ubuntu-rs.org/Xchat
<b0tn3t_ON> Da da :D
<b0tn3t_ON> Znam
<b0tn3t_ON> Snaso sam se
<b0tn3t_ON> Vidi
<b0tn3t_ON> Doso sam na vas forum
<b0tn3t_ON> Preporucio mi je
<b0tn3t_ON> hightech
<b0tn3t_ON> I pohvalio
<b0tn3t_ON> Pa sam eto malo doso
<b0tn3t_ON> Kod vas
<b0tn3t_ON> A i instalirao Ubuntu da naucim malo Ubunticu
<Atlantic777> Dobro, i kako možemo da ti pomognemo?
<b0tn3t_ON> moze da se registruje na vas forum?
<Atlantic777> da, naravno da može.
<b0tn3t_Bre> Daj link
<b0tn3t_Bre> ne mogu da se snadjem
<b0tn3t_Bre> Jebeno
<Atlantic777> http://forum.ubuntu-rs.org
<b0tn3t_Bre> E'o sad cu se registrovati :)
<b0tn3t_Bre> Atlantic777
<b0tn3t_Bre> Samo mi reci jos kako da zahtevam
<b0tn3t_Bre> Vhost jer
<b0tn3t_Bre> commandom
<b0tn3t_Bre>  /msg HostServ request moj-novi-vhost
<b0tn3t_Bre> Ne moze
<b0tn3t_Bre> :S
<Atlantic777> http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#cloaks
<b0tn3t_Bre> Mozes mi napisati sta tacno da kucam ?
<Atlantic777> moraš da imaš registrovan nick neko vreme, pa da tražiš na kanalu od operatera da ti dodele cloak
<Atlantic777> barem je ranije tako bilo, sada ovo nisam čitao
<b0tn3t_Bre> Ja sam registrovo
<b0tn3t_Bre> Nick
<b0tn3t_Bre> sad
<b0tn3t_Bre> :S
<b0tn3t_Bre> Pihh
<b0tn3t_Bre> Vidis li mi IP
<b0tn3t_Bre> U whoise?
<Atlantic777> da
<b0tn3t_Bre> E to moram pod hitno da sakrijem :P
<Pussysale> Zdravo fegeti
<alexxxxxx> pozdrav svima
<alexxxxxx> kada utaknem bilo koji uredjaj u usb (sem flasha), zasto mi ubuntu sam ne prijavi uredjaj (stampac, dzojstik)?
<alexxxxxx> kako uopste da vidim to sto sam ubacio??
<lebron> lsusb
<alexxxxxx> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1068482/ ovo izadje, ali ja ne vidim nigde da pise Cougar Flightstick speedlink
<alexxxxxx> kako da ga instaliram i podesim uopste?
<lebron> izvina, Å¡ta?
<lebron> aa nisam vidio poruku
<lebron> možda su integrisani drajveri u kernel već, je l' radi džojstik u igrama
<alexxxxxx> nisam instalirao jos
<alexxxxxx> hteo sam na drugi nacin da koristim ovu palicu
<alexxxxxx> ne pitaj XD
<profiler1982> u mesto misha jel
<alexxxxxx> da
<alexxxxxx> hteo sam da eksperimentisem
#ubuntu-rs 2012-07-01
<profiler1982> search engine koji pretrazuje ubuntu-rs forum za gnome shell napravljen
<profiler1982> orum.ubuntu-rs.org/Thread-pretraga-celokupnog-foruma?pid=200842#pid200842
<profiler1982> poruka #11
#ubuntu-rs 2013-06-28
<profiler1982> preporuka za komp
<profiler1982> http://www.winwin.rs/racunari-i-komponente/all-in-one-racunari/lenovo-ideacentre-c240-all-in-one-intel-dc-b877-1-5ghz-4gb-500gb-white.html
<alexa> koristim xchat
<nikolam> http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=news_item&px=MTM5NDI
#ubuntu-rs 2013-06-29
<cigara> ima li programera u sobi? potrebna mi je pomoć oko razvoja programa.
<Atlantic777> cigara: ostani na kanalu, vraćam se uskoro.
<cigara> Atlantic777: ok, ne idem nikuda narednih dosta sati
<Atlantic777> cigara: recimo da sam sada tu.
<cigara> zanimalo me da li postoji set programa koji mi generiše fajlove koji se nalaze u skoro svakom programu (tj izvornom kodu programa) koji sam skinuo do sada, to su configure makefile itd.. i pronašao sam to, autotools, baš ono što mi je trebalo
<cigara> sada baš učim kako se koristi
<cigara> jesi koristio autotools nekad?
<Atlantic777> jesam, dovoljno dugo da pređem na cmake :)
<Atlantic777> autotools jeste kao stara škola ali meni je jako išao na maslačak pa sam lepo na cmake
<Atlantic777> recimo kde, blender i još gomila projekata su kompletno pod cmake
<Atlantic777> mada ručno pisanje makefileova nekada dobro dođe, onaj M4 (macro) jezik npr
<Atlantic777> cigara: e da, imaš još jednu zanimljivu stvar, qmake
<Atlantic777> i on je mnogo humaniji od običnog autotoolsa
<cigara> ček, znači da ne moram da učim kako da koristim autotools da bih shvatio cmake ili qmake?
<cigara> i pišem u C-u, čak ni c++ niti mi je potreban gui, pišem klot program za sebe, staviću ga na github mada neće puno ljudi imati koristi od njega..
<Atlantic777> za tako nešto možeš da koristiš sam Makefile bez autotoolsa
<Atlantic777> nisam siguran da si ukačio koja je poenta te mašinerije
<cigara> koliko vidim, portabilnost i lakše verzionisanje..
<Atlantic777> Davno davano, kada još ni windows nije postojao ljudi pisali programe koji su trebali da rade na unixu, na solarisu, na bsd-u tamo vamo i bile su problem biblioteke, nazivi i funkcije pre svega.
<Atlantic777> E onda su počeli da pišu kojekakve skripte da bi skontali kako da pripreme kod, da bi znali šta ima na sistemu i na kojem se sistemu uopšte nalaze.
<Atlantic777> I od tih silnih skripti je onda nastao autootools. Onako, ukratko prepričano.
<Atlantic777> E sada, ti možeš da koristiš i jednostavan Makefile bez config skripte
<Atlantic777> možeš da koristiš neku svoju ručno napisanu config skriptu koja će da generiše Makefile
<Atlantic777> a možeš da koristiš i sve kompletno po propisu
<Atlantic777> s tim što to „kompletno“ znači da sa autotools treba da osediš dok ne pohvataš šta koji alat radi i kada se pokreće
<cigara> potrebna mi je jedna stvar koju možda i ručni makefile može da odradi
<Atlantic777> a sa cmake je to par linija i dve komande :)
<cigara> pokušaću da ti objasnim šta bih želeo da postignem i kako, pa mi reci da li je to ok način
<Atlantic777> hajde
<Atlantic777> https://paste.lugons.org/show/YPVFgw0LxWAj19IHOpwf/
<Atlantic777> baci pogled na ovo
<Kostic> +1 за CMake или обични ./config
<Atlantic777> hteo sam da kažem da ./config možda i nije neophodan za početak
<Kostic> Слушај за пројекат типа Бој за Веснот и може да се оправда употреба CMake-a али за једноставан програм је боља варијанта једноставна ./config скрипт.
<Kostic> Иначе, сви живи пљују по ауто-алаткама. :)
<cigara> potrebno mi je da moj program čita i piše po jednom fajlu u realnom vremenu, dakle nekakav njegov config fajl. U zaviisnosti od samog sistema taj fajl će biti drugačiji. hteo sam da se pri instalaciji/kompilaciji mog programa napravi taj fajl u zavisnosti od toga gde je instaliran drugi program, tj knokretno, u tom konfiguracionom fajlu će između ostalog da se nalazi i podatak o tome gde je instaliran android-sdk, pa sam hteo
<cigara> sa prvo napravim program koji to nalazi (i zapisuje ga u taj moj config fajl) a zatim da se prilikom kompilacije/instaliranja pokrene taj program i izgeneriše config fajl koji će se kroz instalaciju zajedno sa glavnim programom iskopirati tamo gde mu je i mesto. tako nešto.. :)
<cigara> i da, primetio sam da to kolektivno pljuvanje :)
<cigara> jel se moglo nešto razumeti iz toga što sam pisao?
<Atlantic777> ne baš
<Atlantic777> barem ne meni
<Atlantic777> samo se klackam sada da li je bolje da program skonta pod kakvim se okruženjem nalazi ili je to ipak posao za config skriptu i pomoćne alatke
<cigara> ok, aj da pokušam jednostavnije: 1. nađi folder "android-sdk" na sistemu i to zapiši u neki fajl (recimo "fajl.conf") 2. kompajliraj moj program 3. prekopiraj moj program i fajl.conf tamo gde korisnik želi da bude instalirano
<cigara> samo je problem u tome što se mora uraditi priprema pre kompajliranja ( nalaženje tog foldera i zapisivanje njegove apsolutne adrese u neki fajl) pa sam hteo da napravim poseban program koji to radi i koji se pokreće automatski pri kompilaciji
<cigara> sad bolje?
<Atlantic777> e pa ta priprema je onda posao za config ili bootstrap skriptu
<cigara> e to, sada mi samo kaži kako da nateram da config pokrene neki moj program
<Kostic> Било би лепо кад би Гуглов Андроид СДК правио неку променљиву на окружењу типа $ANDROSDKPATH или тако нешто. То би ти значајно олакшало посао, програм би онда само требао да прочита вредност те променљиве и ћао.
<cigara> upravo je to i problem, između ostalog :)
<cigara> ono što me je nateralo da uradim ovako nešto je nemogućnost netbeansa da koristi adb i da lepo svaki putt kad pustim da mi kompajlira aplikaciju odmah prebaci na telefon, nego ovako moram da raspalim 4-5 komandi za tako nešto, što jako dosadjuje ako se radi na svakih minut...
<Halleon> Zdravo, treba mi pomoc, oko jedne stvari, ako neko zna. Namestio sam da daljincem mogu da browsujem fajlove na kompu.
<cigara> zato rekoh, aj da napravim program koji samo pokrenem i on uspostavi vezu, prebaci program na telefon i pokrene ga na telefonu, i mogu ja da odradim to za 2 minuta, samo sam mislio da kada već pravim, da ga napravim da radi u opštem slučaju, tj na većini računara..
<Halleon> Pa ako neko zna komadnu koja bi obelezeni fajl otvorila u vlc
<cigara> Halleon: koji sistem koristiš?
<Halleon> da bih mogao automatski da prebacim u vlc mode
<Halleon> ubuntu 13.04
<Halleon> x64
<Halleon> unity
<Igor-Shollex> desni klik, properties, open with, i odaberes program
<Igor-Shollex> je si na to mislio?
<Halleon> ma da ali to je vec dosta komplikovanije odraditi na daljincu
<cigara> pa za tip fajla koji želiš to uradiš samo jednom (recimo za sve .avi fajlove)
<Igor-Shollex> ali tako ga prebacis da recimo avi ide uvek prko vlc
<Halleon> tako je vec sada medjutim ne prebaci mi u vlc mode kada startujem nesto
<Igor-Shollex> samo kliknes ste default
<Halleon> trebalo bi mi nesto vlc open marked file :D
<Halleon> mogu postaviti da mi ptvara playlistu ili nesto
<Halleon> ali bih ako je moguce da otvorim bilo koji fajl
<Halleon> hmm
<Halleon> pade mi na pamet, mogao bih da postavim drugo dugme enter koje bi prebacivalo u vlc mod :D
<Halleon> mislim da ce moci
<cigara> tebi treba da sve audio i video fajlove otvara isključivo vlc?
<Halleon> pa ne bas, video vlc, za sada audio rhythmbox ili audacious
<Halleon> videcu tek par dana koristim pa se jos nisam odlucio za playere
<Igor-Shollex> kad smo kod toga jel neko zna kako da podesim vlc da prikazije nasa slova
<Halleon> pa imam lircrc za 5 playera pa mi je to problem
<Igor-Shollex> davi me devojka zbog titlova
<Halleon> stavi european 12500 ili nesto slicno
<Igor-Shollex> aj bas cu da probam kad odem kuci
<cigara> Halleon: System Settings -> Details -> Default Applications i tu za video izabereš vlc
<Halleon> eastern european windows -1250
<Igor-Shollex> hvala
<Halleon> cigara to znam i vec je podeseno :D
<cigara> :\
<Halleon> nego potrebno mi je lirc da menja mode
<Halleon> :D
<Halleon> nije problem mislim da ce raditi ovo sto mi je malopre palo na pamet
<Halleon> sad cu da probam
<Halleon> :D
<Halleon> to je to uspeo sam :D
<Halleon> moze li neko pomoci da napravim bash skriptu da zivrsi ove 3 komande:
<Halleon> # sudo /etc/init.d/lirc restart # irexec -d .lircrc # irxevent -d .lircrc
<Halleon> da ne moram stalno da kuckam kada isprobavam
<Halleon> jedna treba root privilages
#ubuntu-rs 2013-06-30
<Halleon> zdravo, zna li neko moze li se koristiti xbmc pvr sa analognom karticom tv2000 xp expert i sta koristiti kao backend?
<Halleon_> totalni freez :D
<Halleon_> mislim da je zbog rhythmbox
<Halleon_> postoji li nacin da vidim sta se desilo, u windows ima who crashed
<Halleon_> I ako je neko odgovorio na prethodno pitanje zamolicu ga da ponovi :)
<Atlantic777> pa može da se pretrese /var/log
<Atlantic777> ili ~/.Xsession errors
<Atlantic777> ili ako misliš da je xbmc zakucao onda njegov log
<Atlantic777> ili sa htop da vidiš šta se zakucalo
<Halleon_> pa mislim da rhythmbox zeza, crashuje se stalno i tera cpu na max
<Halleon_> htop prikazuje trenutno samo?
<Halleon_> Posle restarta mi je grub otvorilo u niskoj rezuliciji moze da se desi i da je do integrisane graficeke
<Atlantic777> htop ti je kao system monitor ili kako se već zove na windowsu
<Atlantic777> jel task manager beše?
<Halleon_> posto ide preko procesora a rhythmbox kada crashuje optereti procesor na max
<Halleon_> task manager
<Atlantic777> a pa za to mi često koristimo htop
<Halleon_> aha
<Atlantic777> konzolni program je u pitanju
<Halleon_> da probao sam sada
<Halleon_> praticu sta zeza pa cu videti
<Halleon_> svidja mi se kako sam podesio rhythmbox, i ne da mi se da menjam, ali kako me zeza moracu :P
<Atlantic777> pa možda nije baš rhythmbox problem, možda je nešto iza njega
<Atlantic777> neki pulse recimo
<Halleon_> pa na docky imam onaj docklet pa pratim usage, i obicno otvorim da vidim sta je u pitanju kada preoptereti
<Atlantic777> Uglavnom, ja bih se javio ljudima koji prave rhythmbox i pitao ih šta može da bude problem.
<Atlantic777> Ili možda na ubuntuu pa će e oni uputiti dalje.
<Halleon_> pa izgooglao sam da ima dosta potvrdjenih problema sa rhythmbox,
<Halleon_> istih
<Halleon_> videcu da koristim nesto drugo u medjuvremenu
<Atlantic777> kao i sa svakim drugim programom. Nije da ga branim, ni ja ga ne koristim, ali opet... može to sve da se zakrpi ako ti on odgovara.
<Halleon_> ma naravno, videcu
<Halleon_> sad mi je prioritet da sredim xbmc
<Halleon_> :D
<Halleon_> tj vecinu sam uradio za xbmc sad bih da probam pvr
<Halleon_> podesio  daljinac i fusion
<Halleon_> nego kliko vidim vecina backenda radi uglavnom sa dvb
<Halleon_> Hvala u svakom slucaju
<slaughter> cao
<Atlantic777> poz
<slaughter> kako da apgrejdujem 12.04 lts na 13.04 i u cemu je razlika izmedju ove dve verzije i da li ima smisla apgrejdovati ?
<Atlantic777> 12.04 je tzv. LTS verzija
<Atlantic777> !lts
<lubotu3> LTS means Long Term Support. LTS versions of Ubuntu will be supported for 3 years on the desktop, and 5 years on the server; with the exception of 12.04 (Precise Pangolin), which will be supported for 5 years on the desktop. The current LTS version of Ubuntu is !Precise (Precise Pangolin 12.04)
<Atlantic777> a 13.04 je najsvežije izdanje ovo kraće
<Atlantic777> !raring
<lubotu3> Ubuntu 13.04 (Raring Ringtail) is the current release of Ubuntu. Download http://releases.ubuntu.com/13.04/ - Release notes: http://ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/13.04
<slaughter> jel 13.04 ima prednosti u odnsu na 12.04 ?
<Atlantic777> ako ti je bitno da imaš najsvežije izdanje, pređi prvo na 12.10 pa na 13.04, mada je to rizičan i dug posao...
<Atlantic777> Za tebe verovatno ne. Unity je malo upeglaniji, noviji kernel, novije aplikacije.
<Atlantic777> U suštini, ako si svežiji korisnik, drž' se LTS-a (12.04).
<slaughter> unity sam iovako izbrisao :)
<slaughter> jel ima negde spisak tih novih aplikacija ?
<Atlantic777> Onda ne znam šta da ti kažem. 12.04 bi trebao da bude stabilniji.
<Atlantic777> hm, čekaj da vidim da li ima neki relase notes ili change log
<Atlantic777> slaughter: ovo ti možda bude zanimljivo https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RaringRingtail/ReleaseNotes
<slaughter> jel mogu nekako da sacuvam sve sadasnje fajlove i programe, dakle sve sto imam, ako odlucim da instaliram 13.04 ili prilikom instalacije on o sam uradi ?
<Atlantic777> Imaš li posebnu home particiju?
<slaughter> da
<Atlantic777> Onda je verovatno dovoljno da je samo opet iskoristiš pri čistoj instalaciji ubuntua 13.04
<Atlantic777> Ako budeš radio upgrade verovatno će baš sve ostati sačuvano a najgore šta može da se dogodi da se se spuca sistem, ali home opet ostaje netaknut što je bitno.
<slaughter> a hoce li mi to preci preko programa, posto sam dosta poskidao ?
<slaughter> mislim na instalaciju ne apgrejd
<Atlantic777> Neće ih sačuvati kada budeš radio čisto instalaciju.
<slaughter> e to je bedak
<Atlantic777> Ali siguran sam da možeš da napraviš spisak svih instaliranih paketa u tvojem trenutnom sistemu pa da pustiš na novom da ti sve to opet instalira.
<slaughter> al ko ce opet sve to skidati
<slaughter> up vote 0 down vote 	      1st you have to upgrade to 12.10 then you can upgrade to 13.04, then you could move to 13.10 (dev version)     If sudo do-release-upgrade is not working you could use the Debian method, but it is not recommend, but I have used it twice for 12.10 to 13.04 with no issues         sudo sed -i "s/precise/quantal/" /etc/apt/sources.list;sudo apt-get update;sudo apt-get dist-upgrade         Then you can up u
<Atlantic777> Pa svakako možeš da očekuješ nove verzije tih programa pa ćeš morati da ih skineš opet.
<slaughter> http://askubuntu.com/questions/287906/upgrade-from-12-04-to-13-04
<slaughter> jel bi ovaj metod dole odradio posao sa apgrejdom ?
<Atlantic777> Da moglo bi. Tako se i radi.
<slaughter> ok, probacu ako budem imao volje :)
#ubuntu-rs 2014-06-23
<sas> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3c7B1-VarO8
#ubuntu-rs 2014-06-25
<zulleking> pozz
#ubuntu-rs 2014-06-26
<joostvb_> pozdrav
<Atlantic777> pozdrav :)
#ubuntu-rs 2014-06-27
 * Guest33761 hm!
<joja>  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_mvzKDI2lVQ  + http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tTNNNaU25N4 ;( http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TzDVDIguKR4 :)
#ubuntu-rs 2015-06-23
<Kostic> Поздрав maletaski
<Kostic> нешто ме опет мучи Лелеком. :(
<Kostic> А и не могу да приступим другом каналу.
<maletaski> Å¡ta bi?
<maletaski> aj sad
<maletaski> j #ubuntu-rs-admin
#ubuntu-rs 2016-06-29
<in1t3r> ima li nekoga ovde ko je na telekomu?
<nikolam> ima
<nikolam> sta ti treba in1t3r
<in1t3r> imam glup problem sa ruterom, ne mojim, HG552e
<in1t3r> ne mogu da se konektujem preko ssh na njega. Sve sam probao.
<in1t3r> jesi koristio nekada isti?
<in1t3r> znaci nema u ACL SSH kao jedna stavka ako mu iskljucim firewall i postavim portforward ili dmz moze da vidi port za ssh ali samo preko icmp skeniranja tj nmap ne moze da konektuje ssh nikako jedino da pokrenem konekciju na moju masinu odatle pa onda da se konektujem kroz ssh opet sa ssh
<nikolam> jes upravo taj isti
<nikolam> Ne razumem problem, imas Advanced>Nat>PortMapping u html podesavanjima i Port triggering, kad mu pridjes preko http
<nikolam> Ja sam probao juce, ne prihvata spoljne konekcije na javni IP, ako paketi dolaze iz interne mreze, jedino ako si zaista spolja, tako je meni pokazivao juce ali je prosledjivanje SSH porta radilo na internu masinu
<nikolam> in1t3r, ne znam sta je ovo IPP al daje samo LAN access direction.
<nikolam> Svejedno, translacija portova preko Nat za interne servise radi
<in1t3r> na toj masini nece
<nikolam> Skocis prvo na internu masinu in1t3r, pa namestas iznutra, sta da ti kazem
<in1t3r> ajde pogledacu jos malo
<in1t3r> da to i radim
<nikolam> Kazem samo mozes da proveris ako si spolja, ne prima pakete iznutra na spoljni IP
<nikolam> cek bre , meni samo radi telnet na gatvej, ne radi mi ssh sa interne mreze, tebi radi?
<nikolam> a kad mu pridjem telnetom, ne vidim bog zna koliko opcija
<in1t3r> vidi ja imam problem sa time da nema sanse da se javi ssh server koji je iza tog rutera
<in1t3r> ja sam sada spolja na drugom ruteru ali nece da se konektuje ni preko telnet da vidi port 22 ili bilo koji drugi koji postavim da bude ssh port
<in1t3r> damn nisam video da se nikolam diskonektovao
<in1t3r> jel ti radi nikolam?
<nikolam> in1t3r, ne videh poruku ako si slao
<in1t3r> ok
<in1t3r> pm
#ubuntu-rs 2016-07-01
<in1t3r> o/
#ubuntu-rs 2016-07-02
<Bojan> Kako reinstalirati sistem a da ne pobrisem sve sto se nalazi u Home particiji.
<nikolam> Bojan, tako sto ostanes malo na kanalu.
<nikolam> Atlantic778, da li sad aposle toliko vremena i prilicno temeljnog unistenja masovnosti ubuntu-rs kanala , time sto si ih terao da idu na ubuntu-rs-offtopic sada konacno srecan?
<nikolam> Verujem da ako ubuntu-rs opet krene da se povecava na masovnosti, ta ces opet krenuti da nas trolujes da "moramo" da idemo na -offtopic, zato da bi kanal mogao da unistis?
#ubuntu-rs 2017-07-01
 * sibalija pozdrav  'milobit' ;( https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wIxJK78pjkI
<sibalija> Å¡ibalija'*'
<sibalija> :)
<sibalija> de ste moja 'braco' sam vas tako pozelio
<sibalija> dusa i sce me boli
<sibalija> umrecu U tudjini
<sibalija> bez ikoga svoga
<sibalija> potucam se godinama po belome svetu
<sibalija> eto tako povremeno svratim na svoju djedovinu Da me zelja mine
<sibalija> Atlantic777: je milobt -ova uzdanica;(
 * sibalija cudi me da je jis uzuvotu!?
<sibalija> aj ne zamerte ljudi:)
<sibalija> moja narav je pasa
<sibalija> to mi djedo u amanet ostavio
<sibalija> ja mogu da banem na #lugons i #balcon kad pozelim;)
<sibalija> al eto tako
<sibalija> nek misle da su mocni
<sibalija> i jesu !?
 * sibalija anonimusi;)
<sibalija> aj odo sodo
<sibalija> dodo*
 * sibalija hvala na malenkosti  s postovanjem
#ubuntu-rs 2018-06-25
<client> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=A_Nf3Ao4vTw
<client> pomoz bog ljudi :)
<client> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=l-1xxowauiM
 * client samo za Atlantic777 ;(  https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8cM8EazBms8
<malkovic> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4RdftnURWBs
<malkovic> de si ujko LordDVG;(
<malkovic> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=seV51xrDp04
<malkovic> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Zk-xMOTJ3aU
<malkovic> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CxOq2Y-v420
<malkovic> odo dodo ;(
#ubuntu-rs 2019-06-24
<nickola> pozdrav svima. moze li neko da me posavetuje kako da resim problem sa zvucnom karticom na laptopu?
<nickola> ugradjena zvucna kartica se pokvarila. umesto da menjam celu maticnu plocu, uzeo sam eksternu USB zvucnu na koju je moguce prikaciti zvucnik/slusalice i sve radi normalno
<nickola> ima li neki nacin da koristim zvucnike od laptopa zajedno sa eksternom karticom?
#ubuntu-rs 2020-06-27
<bit-> ni se lako vodje probit!
<bit-> i moji stari su se na handjare probijali do neprijateljskih polozaja
<bit-> kakoste ljudi  :)
<bit-> danas sam sam
<bit-> 'baba' otisla do 'mrke gore
<bit-> da trazi mrkova
<bit-> ja je podrzavam
<bit-> ni jol lako u va 'skakljiva doba
<bit-> a to joj jedina mana
<bit-> kaze voli da jase mrkova'
<bit-> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-CE4Nwb2RcI
<bit-> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LxSKIVBy7n0
<bit-> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LxSKIVBy7n0
<bit-> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LxSKIVBy7n0
<bit-> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LxSKIVBy7n0
